# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  EΠΙΓΝΩΣΗ

## ioudinthi

Θεωρώ πως αν αυτό το γραπτό μπορούσε να κραυγάσει, θα έσπαγε ακαριαία τις γυάλινες οθόνες των κινητών και των υπολογιστών σας κι εσείς ολότελα αποσβολωμένοι θα κοιτούσατε το αποτέλεσμα. Έχουν περάσει γύρω στις 80 μέρες όπου αποπειρώμαι για μια ακόμη φορά να πετάξω το δηλητηριώδες αλκοόλ από την ψυχή μου. Στο πρόγραμμα Ερμιόνη η χοντρή Κυρία με τα ογκώδη γυαλιά μυωπίας με συμβούλεψε με τσιριχτή φωνή : « Ο στόχος είναι μια μέρα Κυρία μου. Κάθε μέρα μια μέρα. Όχι ποτό μια μέρα άρα νίκη για μια μέρα». Συμφώνησα σιωπηλά γνέφοντας καταφατικά στις συμβουλές της. Έφυγα σκυφτή.
Τις ώρες που δεν πίνω, βγαίνω έξω στους δρόμους και περιπλανιέμαι σαν την τρελή της γειτονιάς. Κάθε μέρα περπατάω γύρω στις 4 ώρες. Τα παπούτσια μου έλιωσαν. Μετά τις 4 ώρες, στο σπίτι ξεψυχισμένη πια, χτυπιέμαι στο σχοινάκι μέχρι ο ιδρώτας να τσούξει τα μάτια μου. Κάποια στιγμή πέφτω στον καναπέ. Στρέφω το βλέμμα στην λεμονιά έξω που φωτίζεται από τον φανοστάτη και περιφέρεται από την δίνη του ανέμου. Κι έτσι, αγκομαχώντας μένω σιωπηλή. Δεν τρώω πολύ. Δεν καπνίζω πολύ. Δεν υπάρχω πολύ. Το μόνο που κάνω είναι να σκέφτομαι πολύ. Καμιά φορά χτυπάω με την παλάμη μου τα μηνίγγια μου διατάζοντας δυνατά τον εαυτό μου «ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ».
Χθες βγήκα έξω στην βροχή κατά τις εννιά. Πήρα την ομπρέλα μου αλλά μετά από κανα δίωρο ‘τα φτύσε’ κι έτσι την πέταξα στην άκρη του πεζοδρομίου συνεχίζοντας ακάθεκτη τον περίπατο μου μέσα στην βροχή. Σύντομα τα ρούχα μου μούσκεψαν. Νερό έσταζε από το πρόσωπο μου και παραχώνονταν μέσα την μπλούζα μου. Δεν υπήρχε κίνηση στους δρόμους. Μόνο μερικά αμάξια. Φαντάζομαι πως θα με λυπήθηκαν όσοι οδηγοί με συναπάντησαν τυχαία στο δρόμο. Κάποια στιγμή έστρεψα από όσο ενθυμούμαι, τη ματιά μου στην βιτρίνα ενός ζαχαροπλαστείου. Η μάσκαρα από τα μάτια μου είχε κυλίσει ως χαμηλά στα μάγουλα. Την σκούπισα με την αναστροφή του χεριού μου μουτζουρώνοντας ακόμη περισσότερο εκείνη τη γελοία φάτσα. Γέλασα δυνατά καγχάζοντας. Μια νεαρή δεσποινίδα προσεγμένα ντυμένη άλλαξε πεζοδρόμιο αντικρίζοντας με. Την κοίταξα επίμονα, μόνο και μόνο για να την αγχώσω. Με κοίταξε έντρομη και σε μια στροφή εξαφανίστηκε.
Καμώνοντας μερικές ακόμη φούρλες μέσα στα στενά της τσιγγανογειτονιάς μου πέρασα έξω από το προπατζίδικο για 20η φορά εκείνη την ημέρα γιατί ξέρετε, κάνω συνεχώς τις ίδιες διαδρομές αυστηρά και απαράκλητα. Δεν γνωρίζω τον λόγο. Μην με ρωτήσετε. Φαντάζομαι πως κάπως έτσι τρελαίνεται ο άνθρωπος. Παρατήρησα έναν ξερακιανό, ρακένδυτο, ψαρομάλλη που έβριζε την οθόνη του Κίνο, καπνίζοντας νευρικά. Ακριβώς παραδίπλα κάτω από τον νέον “Pizza Ravenna” ένας ντελιβεράς, κοντός με κουκούλα κοιτούσε το νερό της βροχής να καταπίνεται με λύσσα από τις αποχευτεύσεις της ασφάλτου. Είχε μιαν απερίγραπτη θλίψη το πρόσωπο του. Σκέφτηκα πως εκείνου η φάτσα είναι πιο θλιβερή από την δική μου. Ένιωσα προς στιγμήν καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου.
Κινήθηκα ψηλά. Πέρα από την Αγιά Τριάδα κι ακόμη πιο πέρα από τα Προσφυγικά. Χώθηκα στα περιβόητα Γύφτικα. Εδώ τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά. Τα σπίτια ήταν καμωμένα για νάνους. Οι άνω των 1, 80 ύψους φαντάζομαι πως έσκυβαν για να περάσουν μα και για να παραμείνουν σε εκείνα τα «σπίτια». Καμία καμινάδα δεν άχνιζε. Κανένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο λαμπιόνι δεν έκαιγε. Αμυδρό φως ξεχύνονταν από τα σπασμένα βιτρό εισόδου που καθώς παρατήρησα, καλύπτονταν από φθαρμένα και σχισμένα παραπετάσματα. Ήξερα που εξυπηρετούσαν. Όπως κι εσείς. Δρόμοι δεν υπήρχαν εκεί. Μόνο ασφυκτικά στενά σοκάκια που καθώς περνούσες, το σακάκι σου έγλυφε τα τοιχώματα εκείνων των νανόσπιτων. Πράγματι ένας άλλος κόσμος ξεδιπλώθηκε μπρος στα μουτζουρωμένα μάτια μου. Όλως τυχαίως στριμώχτηκα σε ένα τέτοιο στενοσόκακο με έναν γύφτο. Κολλήσαμε τις πλάτες μας στο στενό σοκάκι ώστε να προσπεράσουμε ο ένας τον άλλο. Τα πρόσωπα μας πλησίασαν. Λίγο έλειψε οι μύτες μας να αγγιχτούν ανεπαίσθητα. Τα βλέμματα διασταυρώθηκαν παγωμένα. Μου χάρισε ένα σιδερένιο χαμόγελο. Από ευγένεια κι εγώ με την σειρά μου, ένα γλυκόπικρο νεύμα γεμάτο σεβασμό, το οποίο εκπορεύοταν από έναν ενδόμυχο φόβο. Επιτάχυνα τον βηματισμό μου. Ο άνεμος λυσσομανούσε. Παράσερνε συρφετούς από πεσμένα φύλλα σχηματίζοντας στροβίλους που χόρευαν ακανόνιστα έμπροσθεν μου. Έστριψα γρήγορα στην Ιωνίας και βγήκα από τον βούρκο της απέραντης κι απερίγραπτης φτώχειας και δυστυχίας. Δεν θα αποπειραθώ να περιγράψω τα σκηνικά φτώχειας και δυσωδίας εκείνης της μικρούλας συνοικίας που αντίκρισα. 
Κι έτσι με διάχυτες σκέψεις οδηγήθηκα στο σπίτι μου για να συνεχίσω τον αγώνα μου με το σχοινάκι αυτή τη φορά. Στον δρόμο προς την επιστροφή το μόνο που με απέσπασε από τις βαθιές σκέψεις μου ήταν ο ήχος από μια κούνια μιας παιδικής χαράς που κινούντο άδεια από το στροβίλισμα του ανέμου. Την κοίταξα αδειανή να σαλεύει. Οι μουριές που πλαισίωναν το σκηνικό, σχεδόν γυμνές, ανέπαυαν τα τελευταία φύλλα τους στο έδαφος της γης. Κι εκείνη μου φάνηκε έτοιμη να τα καταπιεί για να τα γεννήσει ξανά την Άνοιξη. «Τι αδηφάγος κόσμος ετούτος!» ψέλλισα μέσα από τα ξερά χείλη μου.
Ολοκληρώνοντας ετούτο το ηλίθιο γραπτό σκέφτομαι πως αν συνεχίσω να πίνω θα χάσω την ψυχή μου. Μα αν συνεχίσω να μην πίνω μάλλον θα χάσω το μυαλό μου. Υπάρχει κάποια συνάφεια μεταξύ αυτών, φίλοι μου; Αυτή η απορία δημιουργήθηκε καθώς κοίταξα για μιαν στιγμή τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη του σαλονιού καθώς ανέβαζα το φερμουάρ του παντελονιού μου, προτού το εναποθέσω στο ηλεκτρονικό χαρτί. Μολαταύτα δεν έλαβα απάντηση. Το μόνο που παρατήρησα ήταν μια κηλίδα αίματος στην δεξιά γκρι κάλτσα του ποδιού μου.

----------


## ioudinthi

Απαντήστε υπάρχει συνάφεια μεταξύ ΨΗΧΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΥ;ή μόνο για ερωτικά - σεξουαλικά θέματα ενδιαφέρεστε σε αυτό το φορουμ; Αν είναι ετσι έχω καλό και πικάντικο story με έναν γκόμενο μου που φορούσε τα εσώρουχα μου. Βέβαια αυτό συνέβη το 2012, λίγο μπαγιάτικο αλλά για εσάς θα είναι ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## JimNirou

> Απαντήστε υπάρχει συνάφεια μεταξύ ΨΗΧΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΥ;ή μόνο για ερωτικά - σεξουαλικά θέματα ενδιαφέρεστε σε αυτό το φορουμ; Αν είναι ετσι έχω καλό και πικάντικο story με έναν γκόμενο μου που φορούσε τα εσώρουχα μου. Βέβαια αυτό συνέβη το 2012, λίγο μπαγιάτικο αλλά για εσάς θα είναι ενδιαφέρον.


Ας αρχίσουμε με το αν μπορείς να περιγράψεις τι είναι ψυχή και πως αποδεικνύεις την υπαρξη της.

----------


## Remedy

> Απαντήστε υπάρχει συνάφεια μεταξύ ΨΗΧΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΥ;ή μόνο για ερωτικά - σεξουαλικά θέματα ενδιαφέρεστε σε αυτό το φορουμ; Αν είναι ετσι έχω καλό και πικάντικο story με έναν γκόμενο μου που φορούσε τα εσώρουχα μου. Βέβαια αυτό συνέβη το 2012, λίγο μπαγιάτικο αλλά για εσάς θα είναι ενδιαφέρον.




νομιζω οτι ειναι γειτονες, αλλα δεν εχουν παντα καλες σχεσεις.
για πες κι αυτο με τον κροσντρεσερ, μηπως γλυτωσεις καμια ωρα, σχοινακι...

----------


## homebod

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A8%CF%85%CF%87%CE%AE

Θα ωφελήσει όλους μας να διαβάσουμε τί είναι Ψυχή

----------


## JimNirou

> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A8%CF%85%CF%87%CE%AE
> 
> Θα ωφελήσει όλους μας να διαβάσουμε τί είναι Ψυχή


Μλκιες λέει.
Μπορώ να διαφωνήσω απο τις πρώτες λέξεις του άρθρου.
Κανένας δεν έχει αποδείξει την ύπαρξη της ψυχής... Κ Α Ν Ε Ν Α Σ

----------


## Remedy

> Μλκιες λέει.
> Μπορώ να διαφωνήσω απο τις πρώτες λέξεις του άρθρου.
> *Κανένας δεν έχει αποδείξει την ύπαρξη της ψυχής.*.. Κ Α Ν Ε Ν Α Σ


αποδειξη οτι δεν διαβασες το αρθρο, το οποιο λεει ξεκαθαρα, οτι η αποψη της επιστημης ειναι οτι δεν εχει ποτε αποδειχθει αν υπαρχει ψυχη και τι ειναι...
δηλαδη, εχει ολες τις ικασιες το αρθρο.
διαλεγεις και παιρνεις τι αντεχεις να πιστεψεις...

για εμενα προσωπικα, το οτι η πλειοψηφια του παγκοσμιου πληθυσμου διαλεγει την ικασια καποιας θρησκειας ή φιλοσοφιας, που ολως τυχαιως ειναι απολυτα ανακουφιστικη για την υπαρξιακη του αγωνια, ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ενδειξη οτι ειναι παραπλανημενος...

υ.γ.
για εμενα, *το μονο ερωτημα περι ψυχης, ειναι αν παραμενει μετα θανατον*, ή παει καπου αλλου, ή κανει βολτες κλπ.
διοτι το αν υπαρχει δεν το αμφισβητω, για τον απλουστατο λογο, οτι *αν εμεις ονομασουμε καποιες λειτουργιες "ψυχη"* (πχ το συναισθημα, μαζι με την επιθυμια και μαζι με την νοηση), *τοτε, αυταποδεικτα υπαρχει*, γιατι εμεις ονομασαμε ετσι, κατι υπαρκτο.

----------


## homebod

Εδώ φυσικά ταιριάζει και ορισμός του Νου

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9D%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82


Η έννοια του νου είναι κατανοητή σε πολλούς διαφορετικούς τρόπους από πολλές διαφορετικές πολιτισμικές και θρησκευτικές παραδόσεις. Κάποιοι βλέπουν το μυαλό ως μια ιδιότητα αποκλειστικά για τους ανθρώπους, ενώ άλλοι περιγράφουν τις ιδιότητες του νου σε μη ζωντανές οντότητες (π.χ. παμψυχισμός και ανιμισμός), σε ζώα και σε θεότητες. Σε μερικές από τις πρώτες ιδιότητες, καταγράφονται οι εικασίες που συνδέονται με το νου (που μερικές φορές περιγράφονται ως ταυτόσημοι με την ψυχή ή το πνεύμα) σε θεωρίες σχετικές τόσο στη ζωή μετά το θάνατο, όσο και στη κοσμολογική και φυσική τάξη, όπως για παράδειγμα, στα δόγματα του Ζωροάστρη, του Βούδα, του Πλάτωνα, του Αριστοτέλη και άλλων αρχαίων Ελλήνων, Ινδών και, αργότερα, ισλαμικών και μεσαιωνικών ευρωπαίων φιλοσόφων.

Ο νους του ανθρώπου, σύμφωνα με τον Μέγα Βασίλειο τον Γρηγόριο Παλαμά και τη Νηπτική Πατερική Διδασκαλία είναι ο οφθαλμός της ψυχής, ο οποίος, κατά ορά τον Δημιουργό του Θεό.Είναι η ενέργεια εκείνη της ψυχής, μέσω της οποίας ο άνθρωπος αποκτά την εμπειρία της Θεανθρώπινης πορείας και ζωής. Αυτή η εμπειρία διατυπώνεται και εκφράζεται μέσω της λογικής

----------


## JimNirou

> αποδειξη οτι δεν διαβασες το αρθρο, το οποιο λεει ξεκαθαρα, οτι η αποψη της επιστημης ειναι οτι δεν εχει ποτε αποδειχθει αν υπαρχει ψυχη και τι ειναι...
> δηλαδη, εχει ολες τις ικασιες το αρθρο.
> διαλεγεις και παιρνεις τι αντεχεις να πιστεψεις...
> 
> για εμενα προσωπικα, το οτι η πλειοψηφια του παγκοσμιου πληθυσμου διαλεγει την ικασια καποιας θρησκειας ή φιλοσοφιας, που ολως τυχαιως ειναι απολυτα ανακουφιστικη για την υπαρξιακη του αγωνια, ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ενδειξη οτι ειναι παραπλανημενος...
> 
> υ.γ.
> για εμενα, *το μονο ερωτημα περι ψυχης, ειναι αν παραμενει μετα θανατον*, ή παει καπου αλλου, ή κανει βολτες κλπ.
> διοτι το αν υπαρχει δεν το αμφισβητω, για τον απλουστατο λογο, οτι *αν εμεις ονομασουμε καποιες λειτουργιες "ψυχη"* (πχ το συναισθημα, μαζι με την επιθυμια και μαζι με την νοηση), *τοτε, αυταποδεικτα υπαρχει*, γιατι εμεις ονομασαμε ετσι, κατι υπαρκτο.


Το τι λέει το άρθρο ΕΙΝΑΙ εικασίες οπότε το αγνόησα επιδεικτικα, ειδικά μετά τις 3-4 πρώτες γραμμές. 

Επίσης το άρθρο χρησιμοποιεί ψευδοεπιστημονικους ορους ώστε να στηρίξει το αστηρικτο. 

Ομως ΕΣΥ πως τεκμηριωνεις την ύπαρξη ψυχης?

----------


## JimNirou

> Εδώ φυσικά ταιριάζει και ορισμός του Νου
> 
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9D%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82
> 
> 
> Η έννοια του νου είναι κατανοητή σε πολλούς διαφορετικούς τρόπους από πολλές διαφορετικές πολιτισμικές και θρησκευτικές παραδόσεις. Κάποιοι βλέπουν το μυαλό ως μια ιδιότητα αποκλειστικά για τους ανθρώπους, ενώ άλλοι περιγράφουν τις ιδιότητες του νου σε μη ζωντανές οντότητες (π.χ. παμψυχισμός και ανιμισμός), σε ζώα και σε θεότητες. Σε μερικές από τις πρώτες ιδιότητες, καταγράφονται οι εικασίες που συνδέονται με το νου (που μερικές φορές περιγράφονται ως ταυτόσημοι με την ψυχή ή το πνεύμα) σε θεωρίες σχετικές τόσο στη ζωή μετά το θάνατο, όσο και στη κοσμολογική και φυσική τάξη, όπως για παράδειγμα, στα δόγματα του Ζωροάστρη, του Βούδα, του Πλάτωνα, του Αριστοτέλη και άλλων αρχαίων Ελλήνων, Ινδών και, αργότερα, ισλαμικών και μεσαιωνικών ευρωπαίων φιλοσόφων.
> 
> Ο νους του ανθρώπου, σύμφωνα με τον Μέγα Βασίλειο τον Γρηγόριο Παλαμά και τη Νηπτική Πατερική Διδασκαλία είναι ο οφθαλμός της ψυχής, ο οποίος, κατά ορά τον Δημιουργό του Θεό.Είναι η ενέργεια εκείνη της ψυχής, μέσω της οποίας ο άνθρωπος αποκτά την εμπειρία της Θεανθρώπινης πορείας και ζωής. Αυτή η εμπειρία διατυπώνεται και εκφράζεται μέσω της λογικής


Αντε πάμε ξανα...

ΤΟ ΝΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΨΥΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΥΠΑΡΞΗΣ.

Εγω θελω να μου πει κάποιος με ποιο επιστημονικό τρόπο μπορούμε να έχουμε επαναλαμβανομενα σταθερά αποτέλεσματα για την ύπαρξη της.

Υπάρχει? Οχι... End of story.

----------


## homebod

Θέλω να μοιραστώ και αυτό το άρθρο

https://www.cognifit.com/gr/mind

----------


## Remedy

> Το τι λέει το άρθρο ΕΙΝΑΙ εικασίες οπότε το αγνόησα επιδεικτικα, ειδικά μετά τις 3-4 πρώτες γραμμές. 
> 
> Επίσης το άρθρο χρησιμοποιεί ψευδοεπιστημονικους ορους ώστε να στηρίξει το αστηρικτο. 
> 
> Ομως ΕΣΥ πως τεκμηριωνεις την ύπαρξη ψυχης?


λαθος κανεις.
δεν ειναι ικασιες ΤΟΥ αρθρου.
περιγραφει ΤΙΣ ικασιες περι υπαρξης ψυχης, των διαφορων θρησειων και φιλοσοφιων . και οντως υπαρχουν (οι ικασιες αυτες).
το αρθρο δεν εχει τοποθετηθει.
αναφερει τις πληροφοριες περι της συζητησης περι ψυχης..

πολυ απλα το τεκμηριωνω. στο ειπα ηδη.
αν εγω, ονομασω "ψυχη" το συνολο που αποτελειται απο τον τροπο που σκεφτεται, που λειτουργει, που επιθυμει και που αισθανεται καποιος, , τοτε για μενα αυτο ειναι "ψυχη".
οι ανθρωποι ονομασαμε "ψυχη" καποιες ανθρωπινες λειτουργιες.

το αν "αυτο" ειναι αιωνιο, προαιωνιο και υπαρκτο μετα θανατον, ειναι για μενα το μονο ερωτημα..

----------


## JimNirou

> λαθος κανεις.
> δεν ειναι ικασιες ΤΟΥ αρθρου.
> περιγραφει ΤΙΣ ικασιες περι υπαρξης ψυχης, των διαφορων θρησειων και φιλοσοφιων . και οντως υπαρχουν (οι ικασιες αυτες).
> το αρθρο δεν εχει τοποθετηθει.
> αναφερει τις πληροφοριες περι της συζητησης περι ψυχης..
> 
> πολυ απλα το τεκμηριωνω. στο ειπα ηδη.
> αν εγω, ονομασω "ψυχη" το συνολο που αποτελειται απο τον τροπο που σκεφτεται, που λειτουργει, που επιθυμει και που αισθανεται καποιος, , τοτε για μενα αυτο ειναι "ψυχη".
> οι ανθρωποι ονομασαμε "ψυχη" καποιες ανθρωπινες λειτουργιες.
> ...


Αρα λοιπόν έχουμε πρόβλημα με τον ορισμό του τι είναι ψυχη!

Αν ο καθένας δίνει και ενα δικό του ορισμό αυτο δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη ύπαρξης.

Θα πρέπει να αποδείξεις με κάποια μέθοδο ότι υπάρχει ψυχή και το "σκέφτομαι αρα εχω ψυχή" η παρεμφερή απάντηση είναι μη απάντηση.

Η πχ να ονομάσεις την ενέργεια ψυχή ούτε αυτό αποτελεί valid εξήγηση.

----------


## Remedy

> Αρα λοιπόν έχουμε πρόβλημα με τον ορισμό του τι είναι ψυχη!
> 
> Αν ο καθένας δίνει και ενα δικό του ορισμό αυτο δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη ύπαρξης.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να αποδείξεις με κάποια μέθοδο ότι υπάρχει ψυχή και το "σκέφτομαι αρα εχω ψυχή" η παρεμφερή απάντηση είναι μη απάντηση.
> 
> Η πχ να ονομάσεις την ενέργεια ψυχή ούτε αυτό αποτελεί valid εξήγηση.


δεν τον εδωσα εγω τον ορισμο, με προλαβαν αλλοι...
ωστοσο, ΝΑΙ αυτο που θελω να πω, ειναι οτι ειναι θεμα ορισμου.
οποιος απο τους παραπανω και να ειναι ο ορισμος, μπορουμε ευκολα να παραδεχτουμε οτι υπαρχει η ψυχη.

το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ θεμα, ειναι τι ιδιοτητες εχει...

γιατι ειναι πιο "valid" η ενεργεια; ποια ενεργεια; η Η/Μ ενεργεια, ειναι ψυχη;
δεν χρειαζεται εμβιο ον για να υπαρξει ψυχη;

----------


## JimNirou

> δεν τον εδωσα εγω τον ορισμο, με προλαβαν αλλοι...
> ωστοσο, ΝΑΙ αυτο που θελω να πω, ειναι οτι ειναι θεμα ορισμου.
> οποιος απο τους παραπανω και να ειναι ο ορισμος, μπορουμε ευκολα να παραδεχτουμε οτι υπαρχει η ψυχη.
> 
> το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ θεμα, ειναι τι ιδιοτητες εχει...
> 
> γιατι ειναι πιο "valid" η ενεργεια; ποια ενεργεια; η Η/Μ ενεργεια, ειναι ψυχη;
> δεν χρειαζεται εμβιο ον για να υπαρξει ψυχη;


Οκ, αν λοιπόν είναι θέμα ορισμού τότε κυριολεκτικά μιλάμε διαφορετική διάλεκτο και άρα δεν υπάρχει καν περίπτωση συνεννόησης.

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται και στην περίπτωση του Θεού, ο καθένας δίνει μια δικιά του ερμηνεία για το τι είναι θεός.

Αν η ψυχη was a thing δεν θα υπήρχε αυτό το πρόβλημα όπως δεν υπάρχει πχ οταν μιλάμε για την ύπαρξη οξυγόνου.

Δεν ξερω αν χρειάζεται εμβιο ον για να υπάρξει ψυχή διότι πολύ απλά εξ ορισμού δεν πιστεύω στην ύπαρξη ψυχής.

----------


## mindcrime

> Απαντήστε υπάρχει συνάφεια μεταξύ ΨΗΧΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΥ;ή μόνο για ερωτικά - σεξουαλικά θέματα ενδιαφέρεστε σε αυτό το φορουμ; Αν είναι ετσι έχω καλό και πικάντικο story με έναν γκόμενο μου που φορούσε τα εσώρουχα μου. Βέβαια αυτό συνέβη το 2012, λίγο μπαγιάτικο αλλά για εσάς θα είναι ενδιαφέρον.


Παίζεις με τις λέξεις ή να το πω καλύτερα, έχεις την ικανότητα να χειρίζεσαι τη γλώσσα άψογα, οπότε ξέρεις τι προβληματισμους θετεις. Εγώ που δεν έχω αυτή την ικανότητα θα σου πω την άποψη μου πολύ απλά. Αν ρωτήσω 100 ιατροδικαστές σε 100 νεκροτομές που έχετε κάνει έχετε βρει το όργανο ψυχή; Ολοι θα μου πούνε όχι. Υπάρχει λοιπόν; Σαν όργανο όχι. Και η σκέψη που παράγει ο νους, δηλαδή ο εγκέφαλος, δεν υπάρχει. Η σκέψη είναι ένα άυλο παράγωγο του εγκεφάλου. Και σε ερωτώ τώρα εγώ, η σκέψη με την ψυχή έχει συνάφεια; 

Καλή δύναμη εκει που είσαι ήμουνα με πολύ χειρότερες επιλογές το αλκοολ ήταν το λιγότερο, εδώ που είμαι εύχομαι να έρθεις!

----------


## JimNirou

> Παίζεις με τις λέξεις ή να το πω καλύτερα, έχεις την ικανότητα να χειρίζεσαι τη γλώσσα άψογα, οπότε ξέρεις τι προβληματισμους θετεις. Εγώ που δεν έχω αυτή την ικανότητα θα σου πω την άποψη μου πολύ απλά. Αν ρωτήσω 100 ιατροδικαστές σε 100 νεκροτομές που έχετε κάνει έχετε βρει το όργανο ψυχή; Ολοι θα μου πούνε όχι. Υπάρχει λοιπόν; Σαν όργανο όχι. Και η σκέψη που παράγει ο νους, δηλαδή ο εγκέφαλος, δεν υπάρχει. Η σκέψη είναι ένα άυλο παράγωγο του εγκεφάλου. Και σε ερωτώ τώρα εγώ, η σκέψη με την ψυχή έχει συνάφεια; 
> 
> Καλή δύναμη εκει που είσαι ήμουνα με πολύ χειρότερες επιλογές το αλκοολ ήταν το λιγότερο, εδώ που είμαι εύχομαι να έρθεις!


Ολα τα παράγωγα του εγκεφάλου είναι αποτέλεσμα χημικών διεργασιών που γίνονται μεσα σε αυτον.

Ως εκ του εκει ψυχη δεν υπάρχει, αλλα ούτε και πουθενά αλλού, αυτό φυσικά μέχρι κάποιος να μου αποδείξει το αντίθετο κάτι που μέχρι στιγμής τραβάνε ζόρι να το πράξουν οι οπαδοί του "υπάρχει ψυχή"

Προσοχή, δεν τραβάω ζόρι να υπάρχει ψυχή η θεός, απλά θέλω να μου το αποδείξουν με τρόπο που να μην αφήνει καμία σκια αμφιβολίας.

----------


## ioudinthi

Γεια σας παιδιά. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δεν έκατσα λεπτομερώς να διαβάσω όλες τις παραπομπές αλλά θα το κάνω. Να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Πιστεύετε ότι θα γίνω καλά για πάντα; Θα γιατρεύω εντελώς; Έχω ως στόχο να μη θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή το αλκοόλ. Δηλαδή να πηγαίνω σε ένα μαγαζί και να παίρνω ένα χυμο και να τον πίνω δίχως να σκέφτομαι τίποτα άλλο. Πόσα χρόνια λέτε θα χρειαστούν;

----------


## JimNirou

> Γεια σας παιδιά. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δεν έκατσα λεπτομερώς να διαβάσω όλες τις παραπομπές αλλά θα το κάνω. Να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Πιστεύετε ότι θα γίνω καλά για πάντα; Θα γιατρεύω εντελώς; Έχω ως στόχο να μη θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή το αλκοόλ. Δηλαδή να πηγαίνω σε ένα μαγαζί και να παίρνω ένα χυμο και να τον πίνω δίχως να σκέφτομαι τίποτα άλλο. Πόσα χρόνια λέτε θα χρειαστούν;


Η δικιά μου απάντηση είναι πως όχι, ποτέ δεν θα γίνει κάνεις μας εντελώς "καλα" απ ότι τον βασανίζει.

Βασικα δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που είναι εντελώς "καλα".

Ομως εν καιρώ θα καταφέρεις να δαμασεις εν μέρη το θεριό που κρυβεις μεσα σου και να μην σε ενοχλεί τόσο.

----------


## homebod

Και τώρα στα δύσκολα...


Η θεωρία του Roger Penrose για την προέλευση της συνείδησης

Υπάρχει μια ερμηνεία της κβαντικής μηχανικής που επινοητής της είναι ένας από τους διάσημους φυσικούς, ο Roger Penrose και ίσως εξηγεί το πεδίο της επιστήμης που είναι ακόμη πιο μυστηριώδες από την κβαντική μηχανική: την προέλευση της συνείδησης.

Σύμφωνα με τον Penrose, υπερθέσεις διαφορετικών κβαντικών καταστάσεων δεν καταρρέουν λόγω της πράξης της μέτρησης, της παρουσίας ενός παρατηρητή με συνείδηση, ή ακόμη και λόγω της αλληλεπίδρασης με το περιβάλλον. Αντίθετα, ο Penrose πιστεύει ότι η διαδικασία λαμβάνει χώρα ακόμη και σε ένα απομονωμένο σύστημα μέσω μίας φυσικής διεργασίας που συνδέεται με τη φύση του χωροχρόνου. Η αντικειμενική αναγωγή, ή κατάρρευση, της κυματοσυνάρτησης συμβαίνει λόγω των διαφορετικών γεωμετριών του χωροχρόνου σε κάθε κατάσταση της υπέρθεσης. (Άρα, αν ένα σωματίδιο βρίσκεται σε υπέρθεση του να είναι σε δύο θέσεις, η καμπυλότητα του χωροχρόνου θα διαφέρει ανάλογα με το πού είναι πιο πιθανό να βρίσκεται η μάζα του).

Από τη στιγμή που η διαφορά στις γεωμετρίες γίνει κρίσιμη, όπως όταν το σωματίδιο εμπλακεί με το περιβάλλον του, η υπέρθεση γίνεται ασταθής και καταρρέει σε μία από τις πιθανές καταστάσεις. Βέβαια, κανείς δεν γνωρίζει τις λεπτομέρειες αυτού του μηχανισμού αφού δεν διαθέτουμε ακόμη μία πλήρη θεωρία της κβαντικής βαρύτητας.

Αυτή η ερμηνεία έχει εφαρμοστεί από τον Penrose και τον Στιούαρτ Χάμεροφ και να εξηγηθεί πώς η συνείδηση ενεργοποιείται στον εγκέφαλο. Οι δύο επιστήμονες προσφεύγουν στην κβαντική μηχανική καθώς πιστεύουν ότι ο τρόπος που σκεφτόμαστε είναι θεμελιωδώς διαφορετικός από τον τρόπο που ένας υπολογιστής εφαρμόζει τους αλγορίθμους. Ισχυρίζονται ότι αυτή η μη υπολογισιμότητα της συνειδητής σκέψης χρειάζεται κάτι πέρα από την κλασική φυσική - σκιαγραφώντας την κβαντική φυσική. Πιστεύουν επίσης ότι έχουν βρει τη σωστή βιολογίκή θωράκιση για να προστατέψουν από το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον την εύθραυστη κβαντική συνοχή στο εσωτερικό του εγκεφάλου.

Οι νευρώνες του εγκεφάλου περιέχουν κοίλα κυλινδρικά πολυμερή που ονομάζονται μικροσωληνίσκοι. Αυτοί με τη σειρά τους αποτελούνται από πρωτεΐνες γνωστές ως τουμπουλίνες, οι οποίες μπορούν να υπάρχουν σε μία υπέρθεση δύο ελαφρώς διαφορετικών σχημάτων. Οι Penrose και Χάμεροφ ισχυρίζονται ότι οι μικροσωληνίσκοι έχουν ακριβώς τις κατάλληλες ιδιότητες για να διατηρηθεί αυτή η υπέρθεση, και να εξαπλωθεί στις γειτονικές τουμπουλίνες. Μια υπέρθεση με συνοχή διατηρείται έτσι για σημαντικό χρονικό διάστημα, επιτρέποντας να εμφανιστούν προσυνειδητές διεργασίες. Η αντικειμενική αναγωγή της υπέρθεσης συμβαίνει όταν φτάσουμε στο κρίσιμο κατώφλι του Penrose και ενεργοποιηθεί η συνείδηση. Αυτό συμβαίνει διαρκώς στον εγκέφαλο. Ίσως δεν χpειάζετaι τελικά να κατασκευάσουμε έναν κβαντικό υπολογιστή. Κάθε άνθρωπος μεταφέρει έναν μέσα στο κεφάλι του!

http://www.physics4u.gr/articles/qbrain1.html

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A...83%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## Remedy

> Γεια σας παιδιά. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δεν έκατσα λεπτομερώς να διαβάσω όλες τις παραπομπές αλλά θα το κάνω. Να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Πιστεύετε ότι θα γίνω καλά για πάντα; Θα γιατρεύω εντελώς; Έχω ως στόχο να μη θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή το αλκοόλ. Δηλαδή να πηγαίνω σε ένα μαγαζί και να παίρνω ένα χυμο και να τον πίνω δίχως να σκέφτομαι τίποτα άλλο. Πόσα χρόνια λέτε θα χρειαστούν;


καλημερα.
πιστευω οτι θα γινεις καλα!! δεν θα πινεις. θα χαιρεσαι να πινεις τον χυμο σου και το νερο σου. αλλα το αλκοολ θα το θυμασαι για παντα, για να γινεις καλα.
οχι με την εννοια να τρεχεις 5 ωρες και να κανεις σχοινακι για να μην πινεις. θα μπορεις να εισαι ηρεμη και χαρουμενη, να κανεις ο,τι αλλη δραστηριοτητα θελεις, αλλα παντα θα θυμασαι, οτι ειναι μια καθημερινη αποφαση το να μην ξαναπιεις αλκοολ. οχι βασανιστικη αποφαση.
συνειδητη αποφαση.
ποτε δεν θα γινει φιλος σου. δεν πρεπει να γινει φιλος σου. για να μην μπορει να μπει στην ζωη σου ξανα.

----------


## ozric82

> Γεια σας παιδιά. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δεν έκατσα λεπτομερώς να διαβάσω όλες τις παραπομπές αλλά θα το κάνω. Να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Πιστεύετε ότι θα γίνω καλά για πάντα; Θα γιατρεύω εντελώς; Έχω ως στόχο να μη θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή το αλκοόλ. Δηλαδή να πηγαίνω σε ένα μαγαζί και να παίρνω ένα χυμο και να τον πίνω δίχως να σκέφτομαι τίποτα άλλο. Πόσα χρόνια λέτε θα χρειαστούν;


Δεν θα το ξεχάσεις ποτέ! Αλλοιώς δεν θα το νικήσεις. Κάθε μέρα που θα του γυρίζεις ενσυνείδητα τη πλάτη θα είναι και μια ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ νίκη.

Με το καιρό και τη βελτίωση της φυσικής σου κατάστασης, το να μην το σκέφτεσαι έντονα θα έρθει από μόνο του. Ένα χόμπι με το οποίο θα αναπτύξεις μια σχέση "πάθους" θα βοηθήσει πολύ. Το μυαλό είναι ο καλύτερος φίλος σου, είναι η πόρτα που επικοινωνείς με το σύμπαν, ποτέ μη το ξεχνάς αυτό.

Ψυχή δεν υπάρχει. Είναι όλα θέμα χημείας.

----------


## ioudinthi

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά που μπαίνετε στο κόπο να γράψετε δυο λόγια. Μα σας πω πως δεν έχω κοινωνικές σχέσεις πέρα της εργασίας μου κι αυτό οφείλεται στη προσπάθεια μου να κόψω το ποτό. Έχω πολύ καιρό να μεθύσω γερά. Μια φίλη από τα παλιά μου ζητάει να βγούμε. Δεν μπορώ ρε παιδιά ακόμα να βγω με ανθρώπο και να μην πιω. Δεν γίνεται ακόμα αυτό. Όπως και το ότι δεν πάω σε καφέ, ταβερνάκια, μπαράκια (εννοείται) αλλά ούτε φέρνω κάποιον στο σπίτι μου. Το καλοκαίρι είχα υποτροπή. Έπινα κάθε μέρα. Όχι σκληρό αλκοόλ, αλλά... Αλλά... Το Σεπτέμβρη έφτασα στο σημείο πάλι να μετράω ώρες νηφαλιότητας κι όχι μέρες ή βδομάδες. Αυτή τη φορά τα χω πάει καλά. Δεν είναι το πρόγραμμα που βοήθησε όσο μια ξαδέλφη μου που ήρθε από το εξωτερικό και έμεινε μαζί μου 2μηνες. Δεν έχω σωματικά στερητικά όπως πέρυσι το Δεκέμβριο. ( Είχα τρέμουλο). Τα χω πάει καλά. Δεν καυχιέμαι αλλά ακόμα δεν μπορώ να κάνω παρέα με άλλον άνθρωπο δίχως να πιω.τι να κάνω με τη φίλη? Θέλω να την δω.

----------


## ioudinthi

Δεν μου έκανε καλο που έγραψα στο φορουμ παιδιά. Με έπιασε τρέμουλο στη καρέκλα, και σκέφτηκα τι καλά που θα τανε να είχα ένα jack Daniels σκέτο στο ποτήρι με βαρύ πάτο. Γράφω και τρέμω. Σκέφτηκα πριν ότι έχω δέκα ευρώ στο πορτοφόλι. Η ώρα είναι 22:19 και το περίπτερο είναι ανοιχτό στην πλατεία. Έφτασα μέχρι τη πόρτα και έβγαλα το κλειδί και το μάσησα. Γύρισα εδώ να γράψω. Δεν θα πάω. Θεέ μου βοηθά με.

----------


## ioudinthi

Καταγραφή: 23:03. Το τρέμουλο περιορίστηκε στα χέρια και στους ώμους. Συνοδά χαρακτηριστικά: ψευδή τάση για διάρροια κι ακανόνιστος βήχας, σιελόρροια έντονο σφίξιμο στα δόντια.. Παρόμοια συμπτώματα απεξάρτησης από την κοκαινη, μόνο που εκείνα είχαν ένταση όχι όμως διάρκεια. Τα συμπτώματα του αλκοόλ έχουν μικρή ένταση(αναλογικά με τα προαναφερθέντα) αλλά διάρκεια.
Συλλογισμοί: το περίπτερο έκλεισε, αλλά πάντα μπορώ να βρω να πιω. είτε στου Παναγιώτη, είτε στη πιτσαρία απέναντι. Από ότι φαίνεται η ημέρα θα κλείσει με νίκη. Αύριο είναι Παρασκευή. Τις Παρασκευές και το Σάββατο τα πράγματα είναι πιο καλά, γιατί παίρνω το αμάξι και ταξιδεύω γύρω στα 80χιλιομετρα.( Για να μην πιω, έτσι?).
Κάθομαι στην πολυθρόνα. Όλα είναι ήσυχα εξωτερικά. Μόνο η ψυχή μου κοχλάζει.

----------


## ozric82

> ακόμα δεν μπορώ να κάνω παρέα με άλλον άνθρωπο δίχως να πιω.τι να κάνω με τη φίλη? Θέλω να την δω.


Μπορείς απλά, από τη στιγμή που είναι καλή σου φίλη, να τη δεις εξηγώντας της ότι απόψε ΔΕΝ θέλεις να πιείς και να μην σε αφήσει αν το επιχειρήσεις. Ή εναλλακτικά, καλεσέ τη σπίτι σου (οπου δεν υπάρχει ποτό), μαγείρεψε και περάστε ένα όμορφο βράδυ.

Όλα είναι θέληση. Ξέρω τί σου λέω. Πέρασα από την ίδια πίστα πριν από πολλά, πολλά χρόνια. Πλέον ντράγκια, αλκοόλ, ακόμα και τσιγάρο είναι οριστικό παρελθόν εδώ και 23 χρόνια. Σε βάθος ενάμισυ χρόνου είχα ξεμπερδέψει και με τα τρία (έχοντας περίπου μια 15ετία κατάχρησης φορτωμένος στη πλάτη).

----------


## Remedy

καλησπερα, κοριτσακι.
πως εισαι σημερα;

----------


## mindcrime

> Γεια σας παιδιά. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δεν έκατσα λεπτομερώς να διαβάσω όλες τις παραπομπές αλλά θα το κάνω. Να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Πιστεύετε ότι θα γίνω καλά για πάντα; Θα γιατρεύω εντελώς; Έχω ως στόχο να μη θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή το αλκοόλ. Δηλαδή να πηγαίνω σε ένα μαγαζί και να παίρνω ένα χυμο και να τον πίνω δίχως να σκέφτομαι τίποτα άλλο. Πόσα χρόνια λέτε θα χρειαστούν;



Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και αντιμετωπίζει διαφορετικά την εξάρτηση. Εγω για παραδειγμα διαφωνώ με τα κεντρα απεξάρτησης που σου λένε το μοτο μια μέρα ή το πάμε μέρα με τη μέρα, γιατί δεν είναι όλα για όλους το ίδιο.

Το να μη θυμάται κάποιος ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής του ή ένα μέρος έστω της ζωής του το θεωρω αδύνατο. Είναι ένα μέρος της ζωής που έζησε κάποιος και δεν μπορεί να διαγραφεί έτσι απλά από τον εγκέφαλο. Είναι σαν να μην θυμαται καποιος που έπινε κοκες στη ζωή του και δεν πινει πια ότι καποτε έπινε. Δεν γίνεται.

Η απεξάρτηση θέλει προετοιμασία για να ειναι επιτυχής και θα είναι και λιγότερο ανώδυνη. Απεξάρτηση μπορει να κάνει καποιος αν του δεσουν τα χερια πισθάγκωνα για ένα χρονο οποτε δεν θα μπορει να πιασει το ποτηρι και να πιει απεξάρτηση μπορει να κάνει κάποιος που διάφορες ασχολίες στη ζωή του θα του γεμίσουν τον εγκέφαλο και δεν θα του αφήσουν χώρο για να σκέφτεται το πάθος του. Απεξάρτηση κάνει ο πρωτος που θα το περάσει επώδυνα απεξάρτηση κανει και ο δευτερος που θα το περασει ανωδυνα. Απλως ο δευτερος δεν θα εχει πυροδοτήσεις ενώ ο πρωτος θα έχει συνεχώς 

Δεν έχει νόημα να μην θυμασαι ενα μερος της ζωής σου, νόημα έχει να κάνεις μια ζωή χωρις αλκοολ πηγαίνοντας σε μπαρ εχοντας κλεισμενο το κεφαλαιο αλκοολ.

----------


## ioudinthi

Σήμερα είναι Δεκέμβρης. Ένας από τους χειρότερους μήνες. Σκοτεινός. Ζοφερός. Ομιχλώδης. Ο Δεκέμβρης παίζει ζάρια. Θέλει να φανεί σκληρός. Κραυγάζει μέσα από τα συνοφρυωμένα φρύδια του. Μα ακολουθεί ο Γενάρης και τα βάζει όλα στα μέτρα του. Ο Γενάρης δεν παίζει. Σκοτώνει. Κι όσοι έχετε ζήσει χωρίς την παραμικρή θέρμανση, γνωρίζετε για τι πράγμα μιλάω. Πλησιάζω εγώ όπως κι εσείς στην πιο σκοτεινή μέρα του χρόνου. Λίγο ακόμη και σε λίγο θα αρχίσει η αναγέννηση. Κι η αναγέννηση αρχίζει στην πιο σκληρή μορφή της. Αυτή του απόλυτου ψύχους. Απομένουν μόνο 60 μέρες για να αρχίσουν οι αμυγδαλιές να ανθίζουν. Κι εκεί τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά. 
Σήμερα σχόλασα στις 20:00. Συνάντησα στην Βορείου Ηπείρου τη Νίκη. Είχα χρόνια να την δω. Δεν την αγκάλιασα. Ήμουν χαρούμενη που την έβλεπα. Μην χρονοτριβούμε. Ας πάμε να ζωγραφίσουμε το πορτρέτο της ώστε να καταστεί σαφής η προσωπογραφία της, σε εσάς τους αγαπητούς αναγνώστες. Σε ένα οβάλ πρόσωπο με εξαίσια χάρη φανταστείτε δύο μάτια μαύρα και πάνω τους δύο φρύδια όχι απόλυτα τοξωτά μα κάπως καμπυλωτά. Σκεπάστε αυτά τα μάτια με πυκνές μαύρες βλεφαρίδες που όταν χαμήλωναν έριχναν την σκιά τους στα ωχρά μάγουλα της. Χαράξτε τώρα μια ασύμμετρα μεγαλωπή αρχαιοελληνική μύτη με ρουθούνια που πάλλονταν ελαφρά από μια φλογερή αναπνοή. Στόμα υπερμεγεθές. Σαρκώδες. Όλο ερωτισμό. Χρωματίστε παρακαλώ, το δέρμα με το χνούδι ενός άγουρου ροδάκινου πριν ακόμη το αγγίξει χέρι κι έτσι θα έχετε μιαν κάποιαν ιδέα από εκείνο το χαριτωμένο κεφάλι. Μόνο ένα πράγμα δεν ήταν όμορφο σε εκείνη. Το χαμόγελο της. Το γνώριζε κι η ίδια κι έτσι απέφευγε τις χαρωπές διαχύσεις, σχηματίζοντας πάντοτε μιαν σοβαρή κι αυστηρή έκφραση. Πορευτήκαμε ως την πλατεία Υψηλών Αλωνίων. Καθίσαμε. Παρήγγειλα. Μια Kaiser. Προτού την βυθίσω στο στόμα μου, αφιέρωσα βαθιές εισπνοές πάνω από το ποτήρι. Μύριζε σαν τον Διάβολο. Την ήπια την *******. Με σύνεση, όμως.
Ήμουν χαλαρή. Κεφάτη. Την έκανα να γελάει. Περνούσε όμορφα μαζί μου. Μιλήσαμε για τα παλιά. Ο χρόνος κυλούσε όμορφα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν προερχόταν από την παρέα ή από το γεγονός ότι έπινα μια Kaiser. Κάθισα 95 λεπτά με την Νίκη. Ήτο υπεραρκετά για μένα. Κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να τρέμει. Εγώ δεν έτρεμα. Ήταν τέτοια η έκσταση από την Kaiser! Όταν τελείωσε το μπουκάλι, την προέτρεψα να φύγει. Είχε αρχίσει ψιλόβροχο. Της χάρισα την ομπρέλα μου. Την συνόδευσα ως την άκρη του δρόμου και την αγκάλιασα σφιχτά. Της είπα πως θα πήγαινα σπίτι. Μόλις είδα τη φιγούρα της να ξεμακραίνει, άρχισα με πελώριους δρασκελισμούς να κατευθύνομαι πίσω προς το μαγαζί. Μπήκα μέσα. Κάθισα στη μπάρα. Με ένα αλλώτινο μα γνώριμο θράσος.
–« Έχεις Jamenson;» ρώτησα την μικρούλα στο μπαρ.
«Ναι κυρία».
«Βάλε ένα διπλό σκέτο». Χαμογέλασε συναινετικά. Το σέρβιρε. Ήπια μια γερή γουλιά. Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία. Πόσο έκαιγε ο Διάβολος. Το αισθάνθηκα να κυλάει στον οισοφάγο και να καταλήγει στο στομάχι. Αναπόλησα με απορία πως έπινα ένα κιλό ουίσκι την ημέρα και την επόμενη δούλευα. Παράχωσα ακόμη μια γουλιά. Την μισή την έφτυσα διακριτικά μέσα στο ποτήρι. Δεν μπορούσα. Καλό σημάδι. Ήπια το διπλό σε μια ώρα, καπνίζοντας δύο τσιγάρα. Σαν ωραία κυρία πλέρωσα κι έφυγα. Όση ώρα περίμενα την μικρούλα να μου δώσει την απόδειξη παρατήρησα πως όλα τα μπουκάλια της κάβας στραφτάλιζαν κάτω από το φως του μπαρ. Ένιωσα πως τα ξέρω. Ένιωσα πως με ξέρουν. Μόνο η μικρούλα δεν ήξερε τι Διάβολο έχει πίσω από την πλάτη της.
Κατά την επιστροφή, είδα πως οι πόρτες της Αγίας Φωτεινής ήταν ανοιχτές. Πλησίαζε 00:00. Μπήκα μέσα ανασκουμπωμένη, έχοντας ένα τσιγάρο καρφωμένο στα δόντια. Οι πιστοί γύρισαν τα κεφάλια τους, που πιθανόν να ήτο παραχωμένο με σανό. Με κοίταξαν με γουρλωμένα μάτιά. Κανείς δεν έβγαλε τσιμουδιά. Τους κοίταξα υπεροπτικά. Αναπόλησα τα παλιά μου μεθύσια, όπου Κυριακή ξημερώματα παραχωνόμουν σε κάποια εκκλησία , μόνο και μόνο για να μυρίσω τις αναθυμιάσεις του λιβανιού και να πιώ μια γουλιά μαυροδάφνη από το ιερό δισκοπότηρο. Που σκατά προσεύχονταν όλοι τούτοι; Βγαίνοντας έξω από τον ναό, ύψωσα το βλέμμα στη σελήνη. Για μένα ο θεός ήταν αυτό που έβλεπα. Η φύση που εκπορεύει και εκπορεύεται. Η φύση που γεννάει και γεννάται. Ευχαρίστησα νοερά, για τα μάτια που έχω ακόμη κι έτσι μπορώ να την αντικρύζω.
Ξέρετε κάτι φίλοι μου; Εδώ τώρα που καθόμαστε και τα καλολέμε, ήσυχοι μέσα στα δωμάτια μας, αυτό δεν ήταν υποτροπή. Αυτό ήταν μια μέγιστη νίκη. Το ήπια το ********. Δεν με ήπιε. Πέρασα από δύο περίπτερα και μια κάβα και δεν μπήκα μέσα. Νταξ. Κάπνισα και ένα τσιγάρο απέξω σκεπτόμενη. Όχι. Πήγα σπίτι σκέτη. Και ξέρετε κάτι; Θέλω να πιάσω από το γιακά την χοντρή από το Πρόγραμμα Ερμιόνη, να την σύρω κοντά στο πρόσωπο μου και να της ουρλιάξω, φτύνοντας σάλια στο μαλλιαρό πιγούνι της , κραυγάζοντας πως : « Η νίκη δεν είναι μια μέρα χωρίς ποτό. Η νίκη είναι να πίνεις και να επιβάλλεσαι σε αυτό». Μα δεν είναι και εύκολο να το κάνει κανείς. Θέλει αρχίδια γερά, κι εγώ δεν κάμω τον καμπόσο, γιατί από γνωρίζω είμαι αισχρή στην επιρρέπεια. Αλλώστε «ΕΠΙΓΝΩΣΗ» δεν ήταν ο τίτλος του thread;
Kατακτώντας αργά και μακρόσυρτα την επίγνωση, παραθέτω την ψυχή μου σε εσάς. Μπορείτε να την σχολιάσετε δυσμενώς ή ασμενώς.

----------


## Remedy

εισαι εξυπνη κοπελα.
κατσε και σκεψου αν υπαρχει περιπτωση κανεις ΜΑΣ να ανακαλυψει την πυριτιδα.
υπαρχει λογος για τους τροπους απεξαρτησης που προτεινονται ως επιτυχημενοι.
κι αυτος, δεν ειναι για να υποτιμησουν τα αρχιδι@ σου η να σου τριψουν κατι στην μουρη..

----------


## ozric82

> Και ξέρετε κάτι; Θέλω να πιάσω από το γιακά την χοντρή από το Πρόγραμμα Ερμιόνη, να την σύρω κοντά στο πρόσωπο μου και να της ουρλιάξω, φτύνοντας σάλια στο μαλλιαρό πιγούνι της , κραυγάζοντας πως : « Η νίκη δεν είναι μια μέρα χωρίς ποτό. Η νίκη είναι να πίνεις και να επιβάλλεσαι σε αυτό». Μα δεν είναι και εύκολο να το κάνει κανείς. Θέλει αρχίδια γερά, κι εγώ δεν κάμω τον καμπόσο, γιατί από γνωρίζω είμαι αισχρή στην επιρρέπεια. Αλλώστε «ΕΠΙΓΝΩΣΗ» δεν ήταν ο τίτλος του thread;
> Kατακτώντας αργά και μακρόσυρτα την επίγνωση, παραθέτω την ψυχή μου σε εσάς. Μπορείτε να την σχολιάσετε δυσμενώς ή ασμενώς.


Τρίχες κατσαρές!

Απλώς ήσουν κωλόφαρδη. Την επόμενη φορά που θα παίξεις έτσι, θα γίνεις ζάντα. Και τη μεθεπόμενη, θα πιάσεις πάτο. Είναι έργο που έχει παίξει εκατομμύρια φορές έτσι έναντι μίας διαφορετικά. Και δεν χρειάζεται να δεις αν εσύ είσαι η εξαίρεση.

Το να "πίνεις και να επιβάλλεσαι σε αυτό" θα έρθει μετά από πολλά, πάρα πολλά χρόνια (και πιθανόν να μην έρθει ποτέ αν έχεις ψυχολογία τοξινόφιλου). Στο στάδιο που βρίσκεσαι νίκη θα ήταν, αν όταν καθίσατε αντί για Kaiser να έπαιρνες ένα τσαϊ.

----------


## ioudinthi

Γεια σας παιδιά. Είμαι η Ιουδίνθη και είμαι ακόμα νηφάλια. Συγνώμη αν δεν απαντάω στο thread μου αλλά δεν μπαίνω αν δεν νίωθω πυροδοτημένη την ανάγκη να πιω, από φόβο μην και τυχόν πυροδοτηθεί. Οπότε ελπίζω να με καταλαβαίνετε. Δεν απαξιώ ούτε σας αγνοώ. Σήμερα θέλω να πιω σαν σκύλα μαύρη. Αύριο δουλεύω. Αυτό είναι καλό. Έξω λυσσομανάει ο καιρός. Δεν μπορώ να περπατήσω. Χθες βγήκα και έγινα μούσκεμα.Έσπασε ακόμα μια ομπρέλα. Δεν παραιτήθηκα αλλά μάλλον αρρώστησα σήμερα. Λέω να μην επιβαρύνω τον εαυτό μου. Έκανα σχοινάκι, βάρη, κοιλιακούς και πόδια. Αλλά το περπάτημα με ξεθολώνει. Μου δίνει άλλη πνοή. Βάζει τις σκέψεις σε σωστές διατάξεις. Έχει μπει ο διάολος μέσα μου πάλι.Ως πότε; Δεν έπρεπε να πιω την kaiser τις προάλλες. Εχει δίκιο ο φίλος που το επισήμανε. Δεν με φτάνουν τα βάσανα μου, έκοψα και το τσιγάρο. Βασικά το αντικατέστησα με ηλεκτρονικό. έχω ένα καρέλι και καπνίζω το ηλεκτρονικό αλλά το κανονικό το κρατάω στο χέρι και κάνω οτι το τινάζω. Σιγά σιγά όλα. Μην πάθω και καμια κρισάρα. Μια καλή κουβέντα ρε παιδιά για σήμερα. Να φύγει κι αυτή η νύχτα. Αύριο βλέπουμε. Α, ξέχασα να πω. Μου ζήτησε η φίλη αύριο να βγούμε. Δεν περίμενα να με αναζητήσει τόσο σύντομα. Θα της έστελνα εγώ σε δύο μήνες. Αλλά... Δεν το έκλεισα βέβαια αλλά δεν ξέρω πάλι τι θα γίνει αύριο. Εν πάσει περισπτώση, εστιάζω στο τώρα. Μια εμψύχωση ρε παιδιά. Remedy σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Είσαι πολύ γλυκιά και με δυνατή κρίση.
Αα ακόμη κάτι (όλο edit ) κάνω. Πλησιάζουν τα καταραμένα χριστούγεννα. Θα με ξετινάξουν στα τηλέφωνα. Πως στο διάολο γίνεται αυτό, να μην ενοχλώ κανέναν και όλο να με ενοχλούν. Ξέρω που βασίζεται. Εϊμαι καλή ακροατής και φειδωλή στο λόγο, με σοβαρότητα και σύνεση. Ξέρετε, δα τι γίνετε σε τέτοια συμπόσια. Σκέφτηκα να πω ψέμματα οτι έχω covid. Θα το πω στις 24 Δεκέμβρη και θα πω οτι δεν είμαι ακόμα καλά ως στος 1/1/23. Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα; Θα κάτσω μονη στο σπίτι. Τι καλύτερο άλλωστε;
Aκόμη ένα edit post , βλέπετε κι εσείς οτι βρίσκομαι σε συγχηση. Ούτε την ορθογραφία δεν κοιτάζω. Χθες που περπατούσα συνάντησα τυχαία στη γωνία τον Φίλιππο. Με τον Φίλιππο έχουμε κάνει ομηρικά μεθύσια. Μιλάμε για μέρες συνεχόμενου μεθυσιού. Ξεκινούσαμε Παρασκευή και σταματούσαμε Κυριακή βράδυ. Μέχρι και φωτιά βάλαμε στο διαμερισμά του επειδη ξεχάσαμε το φαγητό στο φούρνο για δύο μέρες. Πίναμε μεθυσμένοι μέσα στην κάπνα και κανείς μας δεν αναρωτήθηκε γιατί έχει κάπνα το σπίτι. Εκείνος 55 τότε κι εγώ 25 τότε κι εκείνος με βαρύ ιστορικό αλκοολισμού. Καθίσαμε και μιλήσαμε. Εϊμασταν δίπλα στου Σωτήρη το μπαράκι. Μου πρότεινε να πιούμε ένα κονιακ. Το σκέφτηκα επιδερμικά. Ήξερα πως δεν θα δεχόμουν αλλά το σκέφτηκα. Έκατσα δέκα λεπτά κι έφυγα αν και μάρεσε έτσι γέρος κι μελαγχολικός που έχει γίνει.

----------


## ioudinthi

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει μια γραμμή 24ωρη όπου μπορούμε να μιλάμε όταν μας πιάνουν στερητικά αλκοολισμού παρακαλώ να την παραθέσει. Στην Ερμιόνη μου είπαν να γράφω τις σκέψεις μου. εντάξει τις έγραψα. Θέλω να μιλήσω σε κάποιον με φωνή. Παραθέστε τηλέφωνα αν υπάρχουν σε όσα πήρα δεν απαντάν.

----------


## ioudinthi

Είναι 02:00 το ξημέρωμα. Είμαι καλά. Έφαγα μακαρόνια κο έκανα και μπάνιο. Έπαιξα με τη γάτα και προσευχήθηκα στο φεγγάρι στις δύσκολες στιγμές που ένιωθα. Πάμε για αύριο πάλι.

----------


## homebod

Ιουδίνθη, αν και φαντάζομαι το έχεις ήδη κάνει, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: https://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%...hrome&ie=UTF-8

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα κοριτσι.
χαιρομαι που περασε νηφαλια η δυσκολη νυχτα σου.
σκεφτομαι, οτι ισως δεν ειναι αναγκη να βαζεις στον εαυτο σου οδυνηρες δοκιμασιες τωρα που εισαι τοσο ευαλωτη και περνας ηδη δυσκολα.
δεν ειναι αναγκη να συναντας φιλους σου που πινουν ενω προσπαθεις να απεξαρτηθεις.
μια θα αντεξεις, , δυο θ αντεξεις. τρεις θ αντεξεις;;;
*το θεμα ειναι να βρεις βοηθειες για τον εαυτο σου κι οχι τρικλοποδιες.
*
μηπως ρε συ, οι ομαδες αυτοβοηθειας αλκοολικων (τυπου ΑΑ) εχουν και ενδιαφεροντα ατομα;; πιστευω οτι θα εχουν. δεν μπορει να ειναι ολοι καποιοι που απλα δεν ειχαν τι να κανουν την ζωη τους κι επιναν. θα εχει καποιους με κοινους προβληματισμους κι ενδιαφεροντα, που να μπορουν να λενε μεταξυ τους 2 κουβεντες χωρις να φρικαρουν. εκει θα ηταν ωραια να επαιρνες ενα τηλεφωνο στις δυσκολες ωρες, σε καποιον που περναει τα ιδια, χωρις να ειναι βλακας, αλλα που δεν εχει σκοπο να πιει για να το ξεπερασει.

το αλλο που σκεφτομουν ειναι οτι οι περισσοτερες διηγησεις σου που εχω διαβασει εχουν σχεση ειτε με μεθυσια σου, ειτε ειναι γραμμενες σε ωρα μεθυσιου. θα μου πεις οτι δεν υπηρχαν αλλου ειδους ωρες, και οκ.
εχεις στο μυαλο σου διηγησεις που δεν αφορουσαν πιωματα; θεωρεις οτι δενε χουν ενδιαφερον για σενα, οτι δεν εχουν ενδιαφερον για τους αλλους, ή δεν υπαρχουν καν;
εχεις διαθεση για συγγραφη οταν εισαι νηφαλια;
μερικες σκεψεις, μονο.

----------


## ozric82

Δεν έχεις φίλους πού δεν πίνουν ή φίλους που αν τους πεις "βγαίνουμε αλλά δεν θέλω να πιούμε κάτι" δεν θα πιούν;

Το τσιγάρο κόφ΄το σε δεύτερη φάση, δεν είναι ανάγκη να παλεύεις με δυο εθισμούς ταυτόχρονα. Εκτός και αν το έχεις απολύτως συνδεδεμένο ψυχολογικά με την κατανάλωση οινοπνεύματος, οπότε καλά κάνεις και το διακόπτεις. Συνήθως όμως είναι το ανάποδο· δηλαδή δεν θέλεις να πιείς όταν καπνίζεις, αλλά να καπνίσεις όταν πίνεις.

Μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις! Απλώς, μην αφήνεις το μυαλό σου να σε βάζει σε δοκιμασίες. Μέρα τη μέρα έρχονται οι νίκες. Εγώ γιατρεύτηκα όταν σιχάθηκα τη καθημερινότητά μου. Και αυτό που δούλεψε στην απεξάρτηση ήταν ότι έβαλα στόχους σαφείς και μετρήσιμους σε διάρκεια χρόνου, τους οποίους τήρησα με σιδερένια πειθαρχία (είχα χαρτί στη πόρτα του ψυγείου και τους παρακολουθούσα και τους κατέγραφα και στο excel).

----------


## ioudinthi

Γεια σου Remedy. Τελικά με τη φίλη δε βγήκα. Είπα ψέματα ότι ήμουν αρρωστη κι έτσι γλίτωσα. Στην ομάδα ΑΑ οι άνθρωποι που συνάντησα ήταν χάλια. Εγώ ήμουν ότι πιο light κυκλοφορούσε εκεί μέσα και δε θέλω και να ξανά πάω γιατί δυσκολεύομαι να μιλάω μπροστά σε κόσμο. Έχω τις ξαδέλφες μου που μπορώ να μιλήσω τις δύσκολες ώρες αλλά ντρεπομαι γιατί δε γνωρίζουν το μέγεθος του προβλήματος που αντιμετωπίζω. Δεν θέλω να δείξω την απόγνωση μου. Τώρα για τις διηγήσεις μου. Τα προς έκδοση γραπτά μου συλλαμβάνονται σε νηφαλιότητα. Δημιουργούνται σε μέθη και διορθώνονται σε νηφαλιότητα πάλι. Τα προς έκδοση γραπτά μου δεν περιλαμβάνουν τέτοια θεματολογία, άλλα κοινωνικά θέματα. Δεν συγγραφω νηφάλια κι ως εκ τούτου έκοψα και το γράψιμο και πολύ καλά έκανα. Αν είναι να γραφτεί κάτι καλό, θα γραφτεί. Το ΧΑ πάρει σχοινί κορδόνι. Κομμένα αυτά. Τώρα θέλω πάλι να πιω. Μπύρες θέλω. Όχι πολλές. 5 μπουκάλια καλά είναι για μένα. Δεν έχω όρεξη να φάω τίποτα σήμερα. Κοντεύει έξι έχω ξυπνήσει πρωί και δε μπορώ να φάω. Σήμερα συγχιηστηκα καλά καλά κι αμέσως σκέφτηκα τις μαλακίες μου.

----------


## ioudinthi

Έχω φίλους που δε πίνουν. Δεν με νοιάζει αν πίνουν αυτοί, το θέμα είναι ότι όταν κάτσω με έναν άνθρωπο να κουβεντιάσω θέλω και το φάρμακο μου. Λογικά για να αποκτά ένα ψευδές ενδιαφέρον το άτομο που χω απέναντι μου ή για να μην δείχνω μελαγχολική που είμαι εκ φύσεως. Τώρα για το τσιγάρο έχω από τη Πέμπτη που ατμιζω μόνο. Με έχει κάνει μαντάρα κι αυτό το πράγμα. Έχω δύο καρελακια βέβαια για ασφάλεια μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά δε τα καπνίζω. Εσύ είχες πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ και γιατρεύτηκες; Αν ναι θέλω να σε κάνω ''φίλο μου". Ίσως έχεις πολύτιμες συμβουλές να μου δώσεις.

----------


## ioudinthi

Παναγιώτη αυτή τη γραμμή δε την ήξερα αλλά λέει ότι είναι για τον τζόγο. Θα πάρω όταν τα βρω σκούρα. Ελπίζω να μην είναι σήμερα αυτή η μέρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Γεια σου Remedy. Τελικά με τη φίλη δε βγήκα. Είπα ψέματα ότι ήμουν αρρωστη κι έτσι γλίτωσα. Στην ομάδα ΑΑ οι άνθρωποι που συνάντησα ήταν χάλια. Εγώ ήμουν ότι πιο light κυκλοφορούσε εκεί μέσα και δε θέλω και να ξανά πάω γιατί δυσκολεύομαι να μιλάω μπροστά σε κόσμο. Έχω τις ξαδέλφες μου που μπορώ να μιλήσω τις δύσκολες ώρες αλλά ντρεπομαι γιατί δε γνωρίζουν το μέγεθος του προβλήματος που αντιμετωπίζω. Δεν θέλω να δείξω την απόγνωση μου. Τώρα για τις διηγήσεις μου. Τα προς έκδοση γραπτά μου συλλαμβάνονται σε νηφαλιότητα. Δημιουργούνται σε μέθη και διορθώνονται σε νηφαλιότητα πάλι. Τα προς έκδοση γραπτά μου δεν περιλαμβάνουν τέτοια θεματολογία, άλλα κοινωνικά θέματα. Δεν συγγραφω νηφάλια κι ως εκ τούτου έκοψα και το γράψιμο και πολύ καλά έκανα. Αν είναι να γραφτεί κάτι καλό, θα γραφτεί. Το ΧΑ πάρει σχοινί κορδόνι. Κομμένα αυτά. Τώρα θέλω πάλι να πιω. Μπύρες θέλω. Όχι πολλές. 5 μπουκάλια καλά είναι για μένα. Δεν έχω όρεξη να φάω τίποτα σήμερα. Κοντεύει έξι έχω ξυπνήσει πρωί και δε μπορώ να φάω. Σήμερα συγχιηστηκα καλά καλά κι αμέσως σκέφτηκα τις μαλακίες μου.


γεια σου κοριτσακι.
χμ... ψυχοθεραπεια, κανεις;
απ οσα λες, νομιζω οτι το θεμα με το αλκοολ το εχεις απο ενα μιγμα συστολης και ελλειψης αυτοπεποιθησης.
ετσι βγαινεις στον κοσμο κυριολεκτικα (για να μην καταλαβαινουν την θλιψη σου) και ετσι βγαινεις στον κοσμο και μεταφορικα, δηλαδη με τα γραπτα σου. παντα πιωμενη...
βεβαια, στα γραπτα, δεν μπορουν να δουν την θλιψη σου, αν δεν γραφεις για ενα θλιβερο θεμα, αρα μαλλον φοβασαι μην δουν οτι δεν εισαι ενδιαφερουσα.. (οπως εσυ φοβασαι οτι εισαι). αλλα δεν εισαι (μη ενδιαφερουσα). ετσι νομιζεις εσυ.
πρεπει να το διορθωσεις αυτο. την εντυπωση που εχεις για τον εαυτο σου δηλαδη. 
κανε μερικες δοκιμες να γραφεις χωρις ποτο. νομιζεις οτι δεν θα εχουν ενδιαφερον αυτα που θα πεις, η δεν μπορεις να εκφραστεις οσο ελευθερα χρειαζεται; αν θελεις δημοσιευσε σε μας, που δεν σε ξερουμε.
το οτι τα στηνεις νηφαλια, ειναι ενα πολυ καλο σημειο αφετηριας.


τεσπα, σαφως αν νομιζεις οτι δεν μπορεις να γραψεις νηφαλια, μην γραψεις καθολου.
αλλα πιστευω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια θα μπορουσε να σε βοηθησει σε αυτο το θεμα της συστολης και του αυτοπεριορισμου..

δεν νομιζω οτι θα ειναι βοηθητικο να μιλας σε καποιον που δεν ξερει το μεγεθος του προβληματος σου.
αν αποφασισες οτι δεν σε βοηθαει η ομαδα, συνεχισε το τουλαχιστον με ατομικη ψυχοθεραπεια. μην μενεις μονη σου...

υ.γ. μην απενοχοποιεις τις μπυρες.
αφενος, θεωρητικα, δεν προκειται να μεινεις σε αυτες, κι αφετερου εχει μια χαρα αλκοολικους που γινονται με μπυρες η με κρασι... ξεκινα τους χυμους και τα τσαγια...
εναλλακτικα, οι μπυρες χωρις αλκοολ εχουν πολυ καλη γευση και κοντινη με τις κανονικες.

----------


## Remedy

και μια ερωτηση.
αυτα με τους μπαρμπαδες, ισχυουν; ή ειναι μυθοπλασια;
εχεις καποια σχεση/ σχεσεις αυτη την στιγμη;
ζεις μονη;

----------


## ozric82

> Εσύ είχες πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ και γιατρεύτηκες; Αν ναι θέλω να σε κάνω ''φίλο μου". Ίσως έχεις πολύτιμες συμβουλές να μου δώσεις.


Ναι είχα. Πολύ μεγάλο. Τώρα είμαι 20+ χρόνια καθαρός. Τα πρώτα 15 δεν το ακουμπούσα καν· κατόπιν εντελώς κοινωνικός πότης. Μόνο σε εξόδους ή τραπέζια και το πολύ 1-2 ποτηράκια και τέρμα. Δεν ξανακύλησα. Έβαλα πάντως ένα σύστημα (που προσωπικά δούλεψε), το οποίο μέ βοήθησε πάρα πολύ. Δεν απευθύνθηκα ποτέ σε ειδικό, μόνος μου ενημερώθηκα και το δούλεψα. Αφού βέβαια διατρανώθηκε μέσα μου η θέληση να πώ τέρμα.

----------


## ioudinthi

Αχ παιδιά δεν είμαι καλά σήμερα. Θα απαντήσω σε εσάς αλλά μετά τη δουλειά γιατί δε έχω χρόνο. Δεν είμαι καλά. Πουρο Πουρνιά πάλι με έχει πιάσει. Καπνίζω σαν την Χαλυβουργική σήμερα. Και ατμό και τσιγάρο. Έχω ταχυκαρδία κι ένταση (σφίξιμο δοντιών) γιατί σκέφτομαι όταν σχολασω το βράδυ να πιω. Αυτά σκέφτομαι από το πρωί που ξύπνησα. Για να δω, τα παιδιά σήμερα θα μου αλλάξουν τη ψυχολογία. Επίσης έχω πολύ ενέργεια, θα κάνω λογικά μάθημα ορεξατη και με ενθουσιασμό. Τι θα γίνει πάλι σήμερα δεν ξέρω. Ας βάλει ο Θεός το χέρι του να σχολασω και να κάνω γυμναστική.

----------


## ioudinthi

Βράδιασε. Και σιγά που δεν θα βράδιαζε. Σε τι αμείλικτο ρυθμό είμαστε έρμαια; Αδίστακτες θεότητες κινούν τα νήματα. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Νταξ είμαι πιο ήρεμη από ότι το μεσημέρι. Έκανα τα μαθήματα μου, είδα τα παιδιά με τις διάφορες διαθέσεις τους, με τους διάχυτους προβληματισμούς τους. Κάποια ήταν ευδιάθετα, κάποια συνοφρυωμένα, κάποια βαριεστημένα.Το τελευταίο μάθημα ήταν ανατομία μια με νεαρή, όλο γλύκα, φοιτητριούλα. Μου έλεγε για το αγόρι της που δεν την παίρνει τηλέφωνο. Τους λοβούς της παρεγκεφαλίδος και την αισθητική μοίρα του τριδύμου νεύρου δεν τα είχε μάθει. Καθίσαμε και φτιάξαμε ακρωνύμια μπας και τα μάθουμε. Δεν βαρίεσαι. Δεν τα παίρνει αλλά δεν πειράζει. Κι εγώ δεν παίρνω από πολλά. Μα σάμπως παίρνω κι από τίποτα; Τέλος πάντων. Remedy έχεις πολύ σωστά διαπιστώσει πως δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση και σαν ανθρωπος με χαρακτηρίζει η συστολή. Εδώ, τώρα, σε αυτό το σημείο θα σου δώσω κάποιες πληροφορίες για να σχηματίσεις μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη ιδέα για μένα. Ανέφερες πως με το αλκοολ βγαίνω στο κόσμο, μιας και γράφω μεθυσμένη. Όχι φίλη μου. Είναι ακόμη πιο βαθύ το πρόβλημα. Πίνω μόνη. Κλειδώνομαι στο σπίτι και πίνω. ΑΥτή είναι η πιο θεσπέσια απόλαυση. Αν υποθέσουμε πως είμαι έξω και ξεκινάω να πίνω με παρέα, πολύ σύντομα θα αποσυρθώ, θα αγοράσω το ποτό μου και θα κλειστώ σπίτι για να το γευθώ με τον δικό μου τρόπο. Όταν πίνω, δεν θέλω ΚΑΝΕΙΣ να με ενοχλει. Αν ανατρέξουμε παλαιότερα, θα δω τον εαυτό μου βαριά μεθυσμένο μετά από μέρες, όπου εκεί θα βγω για παρέα γιατί έχω βαρεθεί να πίνω μόνη. Βέβαια αυτά έχω να τα κάνω από το 2020. Το δυστυχές σε αυτό είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι ενδιαφέροντες σε μένα, κι έτσι κάποιες φορές πίνω για να τους δω ενδιαφέροντες. Ξέρεις δα πως είναι το ποτό. Όταν είσαι φτιαγμένος όλα παλεύονται.
Επιπροσθέτως, δεν θέλω να γράψω χωρίς ποτό. Δεν γίνεται. Πως να στο πω; Δεν παίρνει φωτιά το πληκτρολόγιο/ χαρτί, οι λέξεις δεν διαδέχονται με την ίδια αρμονία η μια την άλλη. Μεθυσμένη γράφω ορμητικά. Δεν σκαλώνω σε σύνταξη, σε εύρεση κατάλληλων λέξεων, σε νοητική αλληλουχία σκηνών. Πως σκατά γίνεται αυτό , δεν ξέρω. Η λογοτεχνία είναι καταδίκη. Όταν γεννάται η ιδέα υποφέρω. Σταματάω να τρώω, να κοιμάμαι. Μετουσιώνομαι στο κοινωνικό πρόβλημα το όποιο με μαεστρία αποπειρώμαι να θέσω με επιδεξιότητα λόγου. Δεν θέλω να γράφω. Προτιμώ να μάθω να μαγειρεύω νόστιμα φαγητά. Όταν συλλογίζομαι πως η ιδέα πρέπει να γίνει εικόνα και η εικόνα να γίνει λόγος κι ο λόγος περίτεχνα διαμορφωμένος, λαξευμένος, σωστά ακονισμένος, όχι μόνο στο δικό μου μυαλό αλλά στο μυαλό του πλήθους, χάνω τη λογική μου. Πως σκέφτεται το πλήθος ; Αναρωτιέμαι συχνά. Μάλλον όχι σαν εμένα. ΕΝ πάση περιπτώσει, πλατείασα αρκετά. Τα γραπτά κομμένα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς σιγά τα λεφτά που έβγαλα από τους λογοτεχνικούς διαγωνισμούς. Ένα χιλιάρικο με το ζόρι μέσα σε δύο χρόνια. Κάτι βραβεία δίνουν. Τα στέλνω πίσω. Άλλη όρεξη δεν έχω.
Τι να πεις.Όμως Remedy η μουσική μου λείπει. Πάνε πια τρεις μήνες που έχω να ακούσω. Είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένη με ποτο και γραφή. Θέλω να ακούσω λίγο sostakovich λίγο chopin , λίγο debussy κάτι βρε διάολε. Πάει κι αυτό. Τι να κάνεις; Είμαστε ολότελα μόνοι στις δυνατές προκλήσεις. Όσον αφορά στο κομμάτι της ψυχοθεραπείας έχω κάνει πολλά χρόνια στην εφηβεία μου. Ισχυρίστηκαν πολλές παθήσεις. Δεν δέχομαι καμία.Έχω αλλάξει πάνω από 20 ψυχίατρους- ψυχολόγους. Συγνώμη που θα το πω αλλά περιφρονώ την επιστήμη αυτή. Δεν δέχομαι καμιά καλοχτενισμένη μανταμ να μου μιλάει για πράγματα τα οποία εκ πείρας δεν γνωρίζει, παρά μόνο θεωρητικά. Προτιμώ κάποιον ομοιοπαθή. Κι αυτό δεν το λέω επειδή είμαι έξυπνη. Μια ηλιθια είμαι αλλά όχι καλοχτενίσμενη, τουλάχιστον ;). Έχω πιει κουβάδες ψυχοφάρμακα. Τα άφησα πίσω μου πια όλα αυτά. Στην Ερμιόνη δεν θέλω να ξανά πάω γιατί πρώτον ντρέπομαι πολύ για τον εαυτό μου , να είμαι ανάμεσα σε τόσους ανθρώπους που έχουν βέβαια το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα, αλλά για μένα ντρέπομαι. Όσες φορές πήγα καθόμουν και αναλογιζόμουν, τι σκατά κάνω εδώ; Καλά δεν ντρέπεσαι; Δεν μπορείς να κόψεις το πότο και χρειάζεσαι να ξεφτιλίζεσαι σε δημόσια θέα; Φτου σου μωρή. ΆΛλοι κόβουν την πρέζα κι εσύ δεν μπορείς να κόψεις τα ποτά; Έτσι έλεγα από μέσα μου.
Τελειώνοντας, αναφορικά με την ερώτηση αν ζω μόνη η απάντηση είναι ναι. Οι ιστορίες με τους ''μπαρμπάδες'' είναι αληθiνες όπως και η φτώχεια και τα παραγκόσπιτα όπου ζούσα πριν ένα χρόνο. Ζω μόνη αλλά με βοηθάει ο Σωτήρης με τον οποίο έχω μιαν κάποιαν σχέση και να ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος που με βοηθάει και με το παραπάνω.

----------


## ioudinthi

> Ναι είχα. Πολύ μεγάλο. Τώρα είμαι 20+ χρόνια καθαρός. Τα πρώτα 15 δεν το ακουμπούσα καν· κατόπιν εντελώς κοινωνικός πότης. Μόνο σε εξόδους ή τραπέζια και το πολύ 1-2 ποτηράκια και τέρμα. Δεν ξανακύλησα. Έβαλα πάντως ένα σύστημα (που προσωπικά δούλεψε), το οποίο μέ βοήθησε πάρα πολύ. Δεν απευθύνθηκα ποτέ σε ειδικό, μόνος μου ενημερώθηκα και το δούλεψα. Αφού βέβαια διατρανώθηκε μέσα μου η θέληση να πώ τέρμα.


Kάτσε τώρα γιατί έχει ζουμί η υπόθεση. Ήσουν αλκοολικός και τώρα είσαι καθαρός σερι 20 χρόνια; ;Έκοψες τη μπέκρα με την μια για 15 χρόνια και τώρα πίνεις ένα δύο ποτά σε τραπέζια; Αυτό μου λες; Το κατάλαβα σωστά; Θέλω να ακούσω το σύστημα σου που έβαλες σε εφαρμογή όπως και το μέγεθος του προβλήματος σου για να το συγκρίνω με το δικό μου. Αν είχες μεγαλύτερο θέμα από το δικό μου, έχω ελπίδες. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ το να χάνεις την δουλειά σου από το ποτό. Έχω χάσει 2 μέχρι τώρα. Το 19 δούλευα σε ένα διεπιστημονικό κέντρο και με απέλυσαν επειδή βρωμούσα ουίσκι. Έπινα 2 ποτηράκια το πρωί πριν πάω για δουλειά. Μια άλλη δουλειά την έχασα το 20 που δεν ξύπνησα να πάω εξαιτίας βαριάς οινοποσίας. Αναγκαστικά, αργότερα έκανα δουλειές που επιτρεπόταν το ποτό. Μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι σκατοδουλειές ήταν αυτές.

----------


## ozric82

> Kάτσε τώρα γιατί έχει ζουμί η υπόθεση. Ήσουν αλκοολικός και τώρα είσαι καθαρός σερι 20 χρόνια; ;Έκοψες τη μπέκρα με την μια για 15 χρόνια και τώρα πίνεις ένα δύο ποτά σε τραπέζια; Αυτό μου λες; Το κατάλαβα σωστά; Θέλω να ακούσω το σύστημα σου που έβαλες σε εφαρμογή όπως και το μέγεθος του προβλήματος σου για να το συγκρίνω με το δικό μου.


Καλά κατάλαβες. Ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσω μαζί σου, ιδιωτικώς θα προτιμούσα. Μπορείς να μου στείλεις pm ρωτώντας με ό,τι συγκεκριμένο θέλεις. Ένα σου λέω, αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως και απολύτως -ως καλλιτεχνική φύση και εγώ- το ζόρι που περνάς. Και ναι, το να χάσεις τη δουλειά ή τα περιουσιακά σου στοιχεία από αυτό το χτικιό είναι το αμέσως προηγούμενο στάδιο από τον πάτο. Ο πάτος για μένα είναι, το να διαλύσεις την υγεία σου και να συνεχίζεις. Αυτό!

----------


## ioudinthi

Σήμερα έκλαψα. Ουσιαστικά. Ειλικρινά. Σχόλασα το βράδυ και βγήκα να περπατήσω όπως κάθε και κάθε νύχτα. Τρία τετράγωνα νοτιοανατολικά τυλίχτηκαν στα πόδια μου ξαφνικά κάτι μικρούλικα. Ήταν ξυλιασμένα στο κρύο και έκλαιγαν. Έσκυψα κι έπιασα τα χεράκια τους. Τα έτριψα ανάμεσα στα δικά μου για να τα ζεστάνω. Γουργούριζε η κοιλία τους. Την άκουγα μέσα από τα κλάματα. Προσπάθησα να τα παρασύρω ως το σπίτι μου. Ήταν ανένδοτα. Δεν έφευγαν από το χαμόσπιτο τους. Τους ζήτησα με γλυκιά φωνή να παραμείνουν στο ίδιο σημείο και πως σύντομα θα τους έφερνα γλυκά. Το ένα με χαίδεψε στα μαλλιά και με αγκάλιασε. Κάτι μου έλεγε σε μια γλώσσα που δεν καταλάβαινα. Έφυγα βιαστικά κοιτώντας τα κάθε τρεις και λίγο, γυρνώντας πίσω το κεφάλι μου. Ανέβηκα τις σκάλες της πολυκατοικίας μου τρέχοντας. Από την ταραχή το κλειδί γλιστρούσε γύρω από την εσοχή της κλειδαριάς κάνοντας ακανόνιστα ζιγκ ζαγκ. Το πορτοφόλι βρισκόταν πάνω στο τραπέζι γιατί , ξέρετε, είναι επικίνδυνο σε αυτή τη περιοχή να κυκλοφορώ με πορτοφόλι και κινητό στα χέρια μου.. Το άνοιξα. Είχα μόνο 10 ευρώ. 10 ευρώ μέχρι την Πέμπτη που θα πληρωνόμουν. Άνοιξα τον πρώτο τόμο από τους Άθλιους του Ουγκώ όπου κρύβω μερικά χαρτονομίσματα. Τον ταρακούνησα. Ήταν κι αυτός άδειος. Είχα όμως φαγητά στο σπίτι. Μου είχε ψωνίσει ο Σωτήρης. Πήρα μια βαλίτσα από το πατάρι. Άδειασα σχεδόν όλα τα ντουλάπια. Άφησα μόνο τις μπανάνες, τα αυγά κι ένα σακουλάκι ρύζι. Κατέβηκα με άγχος και βάλθηκα να περιδιαβαίνω τους δρόμους αλαφιασμένη σέρνοντας πίσω την βαλίτσα. Έφτασα στην Ελλήσποντου. Τα μικρά ήταν άφαντα. Έκανα το κύκλο του τετραγώνου. Κοίταξα το σπίτι τους. Ερμητικά κλειστό. Ντρεπόμουν να χτυπήσω. Ένιωσα χάλια. Η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε τόσο δυνατά που νόμισα για λίγο πως θέλει να ξεπηδήσει από το στόμα μου. Παράτησα απογοητευμένη την βαλίτσα στο πεζοδρόμιο κι έκατσα πάνω της. Έσκυψα το πρόσωπο μου τυλίγοντας το μέσα στις παλάμες των χεριών μου και ξέσπασα σε ένα φοβερό κλάμα. Καθ’ όσο έκλαιγα με λυγμούς , αντιλαμβανόμουν τα βήματα των περαστικών. Όσο με πλησίαζαν, τόσο πιο γοργά γινόσαντο. Δεν πέρασαν πέντε λεπτά και άκουσα πίσω μου την φωνούλα του ενός να με αποκαλεί «Κυρία». Έτρεξε κοντά μου. Σηκώθηκα κι άνοιξα την βαλίτσα. Έβγαλα ένα πακέτο μπισκότα. Το άνοιξε κι έβαλε ένα στο στόμα. Χαμογελούσε. Έκρυψε το κουτί κάτω από την μπλούζα του, όταν διαπίστωσε πως το αδέλφι του έτρεχε κατά μέρος μας. Πριν προλάβω να τα σταματήσω, αρπάχτηκαν με μιας. Άρχισαν να χτυπιούνται για το κουτί με τα μπισκότα. Ακαριαία εκείνο ξέφυγε από τα χεράκια του κι έπεσε στην άσφαλτο. Τα μπισκότα σκορπίστηκαν κι ανακατεύτηκαν μέσα στα ξερά, κιτρινισμένα φύλλα των δέντρων, που απλώνονταν κατά μήκος όλης της ασφάλτου. Άρχισαν μετά μανίας να τα καταβροχθίζουν από κάτω. Έπιασα το πιο μεγάλο και προσπάθησα με απλά ελληνικά να του πω να πάει την βαλίτσα μέσα στο σπίτι. Έδειχνε να μην καταλαβαίνει. Νομίζω ήταν Ρουμάνοι. Τα άφησα να κάθονται οκλαδόν στο δρόμο και να τρώνε τα μπισκότα. Άνοιξα πολύ αργά την καγκελόπορτα της αυλής τους κι άφησα σχεδόν ανεπαίσθητα την βαλίτσα έξω από την πόρτα του σπιτιού. Φεύγοντας, το μικρό έτρεξε και με άρπαξε απ΄το πόδι. «Κυρία» φώναξε με χαμόγελο. Το κοίταξα. Το πρόσωπο του φωτίζονταν από τα χριστουγεννιάτικα λαμπιόνια των γύρω σπιτιών. Η ανάσα του στόματος του άχνιζε. Υπολείμματα από τα μασημένα μπισκότα ξεχείλιζαν από τις σχισμές των χειλιών του. Το ξεκόλλησα ψυχρά από το πόδι μου και χάθηκα στην στροφή. Καθώς περπατούσα, παρατηρούσα την σκιά μου να με ακολουθεί. Τα χέρια ζωσμένα στις τσέπες και το κεφάλι σκυφτό. Αυτή ήταν η φιγούρα μου. Αισθανόμουν απερίγραπτο βάρος στην καρδιά. Ακούμπησα την πλάτη μου στο τοίχο ενός σπιτιού κι έπιασα την καρδιά μου. Βαρούσα χαρμάνα νικοτίνης και ακεταλδεύδης. Αυτή ήταν πραγματική χαρμάνα. Τα πόδια μου λύγιζαν. Αυτό πρέπει να ήταν ένα άλλο στάδιο πάλης. Δεν το έχω ξανά νιώσει. Ψαχούλεψα την τσέπη του παλτό κι έβγαλα την ηλεκτρονική μαλακία να ατμίσω. Πόσο μου έλειπε ένα τσιγάρο. Ένα κανονικό τσιγάρο, χωρίς περιστροφές.

----------


## ioudinthi

> Καλά κατάλαβες. Ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσω μαζί σου, ιδιωτικώς θα προτιμούσα. Μπορείς να μου στείλεις pm ρωτώντας με ό,τι συγκεκριμένο θέλεις. Ένα σου λέω, αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως και απολύτως -ως καλλιτεχνική φύση και εγώ- το ζόρι που περνάς. Και ναι, το να χάσεις τη δουλειά ή τα περιουσιακά σου στοιχεία από αυτό το χτικιό είναι το αμέσως προηγούμενο στάδιο από τον πάτο. Ο πάτος για μένα είναι, το να διαλύσεις την υγεία σου και να συνεχίζεις. Αυτό!


Στείλε μου π.μ για κάποιον λόγο δεν αποστέλλεται το δικό μου.

----------


## homebod

> Στείλε μου π.μ για κάποιον λόγο δεν αποστέλλεται το δικό μου.


Ιουδίνθη πρέπει και οι δύο να έχετε τουλάχιστον 50 μηνύματα για πμ

----------


## ThelwNaEimaiKala

> Σήμερα έκλαψα. Ουσιαστικά. Ειλικρινά. Σχόλασα το βράδυ και βγήκα να περπατήσω όπως κάθε και κάθε νύχτα. Τρία τετράγωνα νοτιοανατολικά τυλίχτηκαν στα πόδια μου ξαφνικά κάτι μικρούλικα. Ήταν ξυλιασμένα στο κρύο και έκλαιγαν. Έσκυψα κι έπιασα τα χεράκια τους. Τα έτριψα ανάμεσα στα δικά μου για να τα ζεστάνω. Γουργούριζε η κοιλία τους. Την άκουγα μέσα από τα κλάματα. Προσπάθησα να τα παρασύρω ως το σπίτι μου. Ήταν ανένδοτα. Δεν έφευγαν από το χαμόσπιτο τους. Τους ζήτησα με γλυκιά φωνή να παραμείνουν στο ίδιο σημείο και πως σύντομα θα τους έφερνα γλυκά. Το ένα με χαίδεψε στα μαλλιά και με αγκάλιασε. Κάτι μου έλεγε σε μια γλώσσα που δεν καταλάβαινα. Έφυγα βιαστικά κοιτώντας τα κάθε τρεις και λίγο, γυρνώντας πίσω το κεφάλι μου. Ανέβηκα τις σκάλες της πολυκατοικίας μου τρέχοντας. Από την ταραχή το κλειδί γλιστρούσε γύρω από την εσοχή της κλειδαριάς κάνοντας ακανόνιστα ζιγκ ζαγκ. Το πορτοφόλι βρισκόταν πάνω στο τραπέζι γιατί , ξέρετε, είναι επικίνδυνο σε αυτή τη περιοχή να κυκλοφορώ με πορτοφόλι και κινητό στα χέρια μου.. Το άνοιξα. Είχα μόνο 10 ευρώ. 10 ευρώ μέχρι την Πέμπτη που θα πληρωνόμουν. Άνοιξα τον πρώτο τόμο από τους Άθλιους του Ουγκώ όπου κρύβω μερικά χαρτονομίσματα. Τον ταρακούνησα. Ήταν κι αυτός άδειος. Είχα όμως φαγητά στο σπίτι. Μου είχε ψωνίσει ο Σωτήρης. Πήρα μια βαλίτσα από το πατάρι. Άδειασα σχεδόν όλα τα ντουλάπια. Άφησα μόνο τις μπανάνες, τα αυγά κι ένα σακουλάκι ρύζι. Κατέβηκα με άγχος και βάλθηκα να περιδιαβαίνω τους δρόμους αλαφιασμένη σέρνοντας πίσω την βαλίτσα. Έφτασα στην Ελλήσποντου. Τα μικρά ήταν άφαντα. Έκανα το κύκλο του τετραγώνου. Κοίταξα το σπίτι τους. Ερμητικά κλειστό. Ντρεπόμουν να χτυπήσω. Ένιωσα χάλια. Η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε τόσο δυνατά που νόμισα για λίγο πως θέλει να ξεπηδήσει από το στόμα μου. Παράτησα απογοητευμένη την βαλίτσα στο πεζοδρόμιο κι έκατσα πάνω της. Έσκυψα το πρόσωπο μου τυλίγοντας το μέσα στις παλάμες των χεριών μου και ξέσπασα σε ένα φοβερό κλάμα. Καθ’ όσο έκλαιγα με λυγμούς , αντιλαμβανόμουν τα βήματα των περαστικών. Όσο με πλησίαζαν, τόσο πιο γοργά γινόσαντο. Δεν πέρασαν πέντε λεπτά και άκουσα πίσω μου την φωνούλα του ενός να με αποκαλεί «Κυρία». Έτρεξε κοντά μου. Σηκώθηκα κι άνοιξα την βαλίτσα. Έβγαλα ένα πακέτο μπισκότα. Το άνοιξε κι έβαλε ένα στο στόμα. Χαμογελούσε. Έκρυψε το κουτί κάτω από την μπλούζα του, όταν διαπίστωσε πως το αδέλφι του έτρεχε κατά μέρος μας. Πριν προλάβω να τα σταματήσω, αρπάχτηκαν με μιας. Άρχισαν να χτυπιούνται για το κουτί με τα μπισκότα. Ακαριαία εκείνο ξέφυγε από τα χεράκια του κι έπεσε στην άσφαλτο. Τα μπισκότα σκορπίστηκαν κι ανακατεύτηκαν μέσα στα ξερά, κιτρινισμένα φύλλα των δέντρων, που απλώνονταν κατά μήκος όλης της ασφάλτου. Άρχισαν μετά μανίας να τα καταβροχθίζουν από κάτω. Έπιασα το πιο μεγάλο και προσπάθησα με απλά ελληνικά να του πω να πάει την βαλίτσα μέσα στο σπίτι. Έδειχνε να μην καταλαβαίνει. Νομίζω ήταν Ρουμάνοι. Τα άφησα να κάθονται οκλαδόν στο δρόμο και να τρώνε τα μπισκότα. Άνοιξα πολύ αργά την καγκελόπορτα της αυλής τους κι άφησα σχεδόν ανεπαίσθητα την βαλίτσα έξω από την πόρτα του σπιτιού. Φεύγοντας, το μικρό έτρεξε και με άρπαξε απ΄το πόδι. «Κυρία» φώναξε με χαμόγελο. Το κοίταξα. Το πρόσωπο του φωτίζονταν από τα χριστουγεννιάτικα λαμπιόνια των γύρω σπιτιών. Η ανάσα του στόματος του άχνιζε. Υπολείμματα από τα μασημένα μπισκότα ξεχείλιζαν από τις σχισμές των χειλιών του. Το ξεκόλλησα ψυχρά από το πόδι μου και χάθηκα στην στροφή. Καθώς περπατούσα, παρατηρούσα την σκιά μου να με ακολουθεί. Τα χέρια ζωσμένα στις τσέπες και το κεφάλι σκυφτό. Αυτή ήταν η φιγούρα μου. Αισθανόμουν απερίγραπτο βάρος στην καρδιά. Ακούμπησα την πλάτη μου στο τοίχο ενός σπιτιού κι έπιασα την καρδιά μου. Βαρούσα χαρμάνα νικοτίνης και ακεταλδεύδης. Αυτή ήταν πραγματική χαρμάνα. Τα πόδια μου λύγιζαν. Αυτό πρέπει να ήταν ένα άλλο στάδιο πάλης. Δεν το έχω ξανά νιώσει. Ψαχούλεψα την τσέπη του παλτό κι έβγαλα την ηλεκτρονική μαλακία να ατμίσω. Πόσο μου έλειπε ένα τσιγάρο. Ένα κανονικό τσιγάρο, χωρίς περιστροφές.


Εσύ και μερικοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα πρέπει να είστε κρυφοί συγγραφείς που μπαίνουν σε διάφορα σάιτ για να πάρουν ιδέες. Τι ψυχοφθορό επάγγελμα κι αυτό, να κυνηγάς ιδέες. Σαν να αναμειγνύεις την πραγματικότητα με την φαντασία. Κουράζομαι και μόνο το σκέφτομαι.

----------


## ThelwNaEimaiKala

Ρωτάω εγώ: ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΗ;

----------


## JimNirou

> Ρωτάω εγώ: ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΗ;


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο. Είναι επινόηση τηων θρησκειών.
Αυτο μέχρι κάποιος να με βγάλει ψεύτη.

----------


## ozric82

> Στείλε μου π.μ για κάποιον λόγο δεν αποστέλλεται το δικό μου.


Κάτσε να συμπληρώσω τη 50άρα και θα σου στείλω εγώ.

Ελπίζω να κρατιέσαι στεγνή!

----------


## ThelwNaEimaiKala

Αγαπητέ JimNirou χωρίς ψυχή θα ήμασταν αχυράνθρωποι, ρομπότ.

----------


## JimNirou

> Αγαπητέ JimNirou χωρίς ψυχή θα ήμασταν αχυράνθρωποι, ρομπότ.


Απέδειξε την υπαρξη της ψυχής. Με ποιο τροπο γνωρίζεις ότι είναι υπαρκτή?

Βαζω στοίχημα ότι θα δυσκολευτείς να το εξηγήσεις.

----------


## ThelwNaEimaiKala

Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που έχουν βιώσει μεταφυσικές εμπειρίες.

----------


## JimNirou

> Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που έχουν βιώσει μεταφυσικές εμπειρίες.


Εγω ρώτησα εσενα κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο οχι τους "άλλους".

Αν δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις πες δεν μπορώ, δεν είναι δα ντροπή.

----------


## ThelwNaEimaiKala

Απάντησα, αλλά εσύ ζητάς χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις. Το θέμα είναι ότι η ψυχή δεν είναι κάτι χειροπιαστό. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν σου έδινα μια απόδειξη όπως εσύ την θες πάλι θα αμφέβαλλες, γιατί ο νους έχει την τάση να αμφισβητεί και να περιπλέκει τα πράγματα. Έπειτα ακόμη κι αν σου έλεγα ότι εγώ είδα αυτό που λέγεται ψυχή θα μου έλεγες ότι εσύ δεν το έχεις δει οπότε πάλι θα αμφέβαλλες.

----------


## Remedy

> Απάντησα, αλλά εσύ ζητάς χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις. Το θέμα είναι ότι η ψυχή δεν είναι κάτι χειροπιαστό. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν σου έδινα μια απόδειξη όπως εσύ την θες πάλι θα αμφέβαλλες, γιατί ο νους έχει την τάση να αμφισβητεί και να περιπλέκει τα πράγματα. Έπειτα ακόμη κι αν σου έλεγα ότι εγώ είδα αυτό που λέγεται ψυχή θα μου έλεγες ότι εσύ δεν το έχεις δει οπότε πάλι θα αμφέβαλλες.


εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες (για το οτι η αμφισβητηση θα συνεχιζοταν), αλλα ολα οσα λες δεν ειναι καμια ενδειξη ή αποδειξη οτι υπαρχει ψυχη που συνεχιζει να ζει μετα θανατον, παρα μονο οτι το πιστευεις.
ο καθενας μπορει να πιστευει ενα σωρο ανυποστατα πραγματα, ε και;

----------


## homebod

Με την βοήθεια μιας "διευκολύντριας" της Σαϊεντολογίας είδα τον εαυτό μου πριν γεννηθώ όταν έκαναν έρωτα η μάνα μου και ο πατέρας μου. Ήμουν πίσω δεξιά του πατέρα μου και με κυρίευσε ενθουσιασμός καθώς τους έβλεπα. 

Όταν ο πατέρας μου ολοκλήρωνε σαν να με τράβηξε μέσω αυτού να μπω στη μητέρα μου.

Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η γέννησή μου.

Μέσω της ίδιας διευκολύντριας είχα και αναμνήσεις από προηγούμενη ζωή.

Η ψυχή είναι αιώνια όπως το σύμπαν.

----------


## ThelwNaEimaiKala

> Με την βοήθεια μιας "διευκολύντριας" της Σαϊεντολογίας είδα τον εαυτό μου πριν γεννηθώ όταν έκαναν έρωτα η μάνα μου και ο πατέρας μου. Ήμουν πίσω δεξιά του πατέρα μου και με κυρίευσε ενθουσιασμός καθώς τους έβλεπα. 
> 
> Όταν ο πατέρας μου ολοκλήρωνε σαν να με τράβηξε μέσω αυτού να μπω στη μητέρα μου.
> 
> Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η γέννησή μου.
> 
> Μέσω της ίδιας διευκολύντριας είχα και αναμνήσεις από προηγούμενη ζωή.
> 
> Η ψυχή είναι αιώνια όπως το σύμπαν.


Αν και δεν είμαι φιλικά προσκείμενος στην Σαϊεντολογία σε ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες αυτήν σου την προσωπική εμπειρία εδώ μέσα.

----------


## ThelwNaEimaiKala

> εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες (για το οτι η αμφισβητηση θα συνεχιζοταν), αλλα ολα οσα λες δεν ειναι καμια ενδειξη ή αποδειξη οτι υπαρχει ψυχη που συνεχιζει να ζει μετα θανατον, παρα μονο οτι το πιστευεις.
> ο καθενας μπορει να πιστευει ενα σωρο ανυποστατα πραγματα, ε και;



Χρησιμοποίησες την λέξη ''ανυπόστατα''. Είναι όντως αν-υπόστατα; Μήπως αντί να απορρίπτουμε κάτι εκ των προτέρων να ερευνήσουμε αν όντως αυτό το κάτι έχει υπόσταση;

----------


## JimNirou

> Απάντησα, αλλά εσύ ζητάς χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις. Το θέμα είναι ότι η ψυχή δεν είναι κάτι χειροπιαστό. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν σου έδινα μια απόδειξη όπως εσύ την θες πάλι θα αμφέβαλλες, γιατί ο νους έχει την τάση να αμφισβητεί και να περιπλέκει τα πράγματα. Έπειτα ακόμη κι αν σου έλεγα ότι εγώ είδα αυτό που λέγεται ψυχή θα μου έλεγες ότι εσύ δεν το έχεις δει οπότε πάλι θα αμφέβαλλες.


Αν δεν είναι χειροπιαστό ΤΟΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΤΗΣ?

----------


## JimNirou

> εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες (για το οτι η αμφισβητηση θα συνεχιζοταν), αλλα ολα οσα λες δεν ειναι καμια ενδειξη ή αποδειξη οτι υπαρχει ψυχη που συνεχιζει να ζει μετα θανατον, παρα μονο οτι το πιστευεις.
> ο καθενας μπορει να πιστευει ενα σωρο ανυποστατα πραγματα, ε και;


Βασικά αν αποδυκνειε ότι υπάρχει ψυχή θα ηταν αυτό και μόνο αυτό, δε θα σημαίνει τίποτα άλλο, πχ η ψυχή συνεχίζει να ζει οταν το σώμα πεθάνει, αυτό απαιτεί διαφορετική απόδειξη, και ο χώρος καλά κρατεί!

----------


## JimNirou

> Με την βοήθεια μιας "διευκολύντριας" της Σαϊεντολογίας είδα τον εαυτό μου πριν γεννηθώ όταν έκαναν έρωτα η μάνα μου και ο πατέρας μου. Ήμουν πίσω δεξιά του πατέρα μου και με κυρίευσε ενθουσιασμός καθώς τους έβλεπα. 
> 
> Όταν ο πατέρας μου ολοκλήρωνε σαν να με τράβηξε μέσω αυτού να μπω στη μητέρα μου.
> 
> Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η γέννησή μου.
> 
> Μέσω της ίδιας διευκολύντριας είχα και αναμνήσεις από προηγούμενη ζωή.
> 
> Η ψυχή είναι αιώνια όπως το σύμπαν.


Σοβαρολογείς ότι σε εψησαν οι ανοησίες των Σαιεντολογων?

Τρολαρεις ε?

Θα πέσει ο Xenu να σε πλακώσει λέμε!

----------


## JimNirou

> Χρησιμοποίησες την λέξη ''ανυπόστατα''. Είναι όντως αν-υπόστατα; Μήπως αντί να απορρίπτουμε κάτι εκ των προτέρων να ερευνήσουμε αν όντως αυτό το κάτι έχει υπόσταση;


Ποια είναι εκείνη η μεθοδολογία απόδειξη της ψυχής που θα μας φέρει ενα αρνητικο η θετικό αποτέλεσμα και θα είναι αποδεκτό απο την διεθνή επιστημονική κοινότητα?

----------


## homebod

Επειδή ο Δάσκαλός μου έχει δίκιο, ότι δεν μπορείς να διδάξεις Πυρηνική Φυσική έναν μαθητή του Δημοτικού, ας ξεκινήσουμε από την Αρχή.
Δείτε εδώ ό,τι μπορείτε και δεν απαγορεύεται ακόμα και σιγά σιγά ο νους σας θα μάθει την επιστημονική αλήθεια της σύγχρονης Φυσικής.

https://www.manosdanezis.gr/to-sympan-pou-agapisa/

----------


## JimNirou

> Επειδή ο Δάσκαλός μου έχει δίκιο, ότι δεν μπορείς να διδάξεις Πυρηνική Φυσική έναν μαθητή του Δημοτικού, ας ξεκινήσουμε από την Αρχή.
> Δείτε εδώ ό,τι μπορείτε και δεν απαγορεύεται ακόμα και σιγά σιγά ο νους σας θα μάθει την επιστημονική αλήθεια της σύγχρονης Φυσικής.
> 
> https://www.manosdanezis.gr/to-sympan-pou-agapisa/


Αρα η απάντηση σου στο ερώτημα μου είναι απλά ένα λινκ?

Το οποίο λινκ είναι και άσχετο με την πυρηνικη φυσική και αυτό που σε ρώτησα.

----------


## homebod

Το Σύμπαν είναι 11 διαστάσεων. Εμείς αντιλαμβανόμεθα τις 3.

----------


## ioudinthi

Αν μπορούσατε να δείτε τη φάτσα μου στην οθόνη σας θα την κλείνατε αμέσως. Δεν μ νοιάζει όμως. Είναι τώρα τρεις μέρες που πίνω και καπνίζω. Ακούω Άντον Μπρούκνερ στη διαπασών και οι ένοικοι παραπονιούνται αλλά δεν φέρνουν τους μπάτσους. Το στομάχι μου γουργουρίζει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν πεινάω. Παράξενος ο Ζύθος. Παραμέρησα στην άκρη καμιά 40 κουτάκια άμστελ για να σας γράψω κι έτσι με περισσή αυταρέσκεια μπορείτε να με χλευάσετε. Μα σας το ζητάω άλλωστε. Περιφρονήστε με Κύριοι. Είμαι δική σας. Θέλετε να με κρεμάσετ στην πλατεία με γιρλάντες και λαμπιόνια ολούθε; Μπορείτε. Κάψτε με στην πυρρά. Κάτι έχω κάνει λάθος με το υγραέριο στη σόμπα ε΄δω και μέρες από τότε που πίνω και με φάει το κρύο κάποιες στιγμές. Σκέφτομαι ενίοτε να την ανοίξω και να την αφήσω να διαχύσει το υγρό της στην ατμόσφαίρα και να ψοφίσω όμορφα και ωραία στο σπίτι μου αλλά δεν το κάνω. Θέλετε μια μπύρα;Έχω πληρωθεί και έχω γεμίσει το ψυγείο με δαύτες. Όταν ζορίζομαι από το πιοτί πηγαίνω στο νεροχύτη και βάζω την οδοντόβουτσα να μου γραντζουνάει το οπίσθιο φαρυγγικό τοίχωμα και ξερνάω. Μετά συνεχίζω να πίνω και μετά ξανά ξερνάω. Αυτή είναι μια ωραίοτατη υποτροπή. Με τα όλα της. Τα έχει όλα αυτή η υποτροπή. Έχει υπέροχους κλασσικούς που μου χρωματίζουν το σπίτι με την αθάνατη μουσική τους, έχει ξερατά, έχει γραφή, έχει γέλιο , έχει τρέλα. ¨όλα τα έχει. Μόνο ****** δεν έχει ακόμα.Έχει κι άλλα που αγνοώ επειδη τα ξέχασα. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να τα θυμηθώ. Υπάρχουν γυαλιά στο πάτωμα αλλά κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω με τις μπότες. Τα κρατσανάω με τις σόλες των παπουτσιών μου.Ωραία όλα αυτά που σας λέω.Σκουπίζω το πιγούνι μου με την παλάμη μου. Ξέρετε τι με θλιβει; Όχι η έλλειψη καλαισθησίας που απαρτίζει τις ηλίθιες γιορτές, ούτε η υποδουλώση στον υλισμό. Μα, η ενδυμασία της υποτιθέμενης φιλεσπαχνίας, της αισοδοξίας, του ομαδικού πνεύματος, που όταν τα τρίγωνα σωπάσουν και όταν τα φωτάκια σβήσουν όλα θα παραχωθούν στην γωνία τους για τις επόμενές 365 μέρες.



Υ.Σ
Ωραία δεν τα πήγα ρε μάγκες; 98 μέρες νηφάλια. Έ; Δεν ήταν καλά; kal;a ;htan re malakes

----------


## JimNirou

> Το Σύμπαν είναι 11 διαστάσεων. Εμείς αντιλαμβανόμεθα τις 3.


Ναι... Και η Γη είναι επίπεδη.

----------


## homebod

> Ωραία δεν τα πήγα ρε μάγκες; 98 μέρες νηφάλια. Έ; Δεν ήταν καλά; kal;a ;htan re malakes


Kal;a ;htan Ioudinthi mou!!

----------


## homebod

> Ναι... Και η Γη είναι επίπεδη.


Γι' αυτό σου λέω πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από την αρχή!

----------


## Macgyver

> Με την βοήθεια μιας "διευκολύντριας" της Σαϊεντολογίας είδα τον εαυτό μου πριν γεννηθώ όταν έκαναν έρωτα η μάνα μου και ο πατέρας μου. Ήμουν πίσω δεξιά του πατέρα μου και με κυρίευσε ενθουσιασμός καθώς τους έβλεπα. 
> .




αυτο κι αν ειναι εμπειρια , αγαπητε homebod, ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Υ.Σ
> Ωραία δεν τα πήγα ρε μάγκες; 98 μέρες νηφάλια. Έ; Δεν ήταν καλά; kal;a ;htan re malakes



συγχαρητηρια ioudinthi.....να τις κατoστησεις , ειναι piece of cake .....to να της 500στησεις ειναι δυσκολακι.....θα τα καταφερεις ομως , εισαι μαγκακι....

----------


## mindcrime

> Αν μπορούσατε να δείτε τη φάτσα μου στην οθόνη σας θα την κλείνατε αμέσως. Δεν μ νοιάζει όμως. Είναι τώρα τρεις μέρες που πίνω και καπνίζω. Ακούω Άντον Μπρούκνερ στη διαπασών και οι ένοικοι παραπονιούνται αλλά δεν φέρνουν τους μπάτσους. Το στομάχι μου γουργουρίζει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν πεινάω. Παράξενος ο Ζύθος. Παραμέρησα στην άκρη καμιά 40 κουτάκια άμστελ για να σας γράψω κι έτσι με περισσή αυταρέσκεια μπορείτε να με χλευάσετε. Μα σας το ζητάω άλλωστε. Περιφρονήστε με Κύριοι. Είμαι δική σας. Θέλετε να με κρεμάσετ στην πλατεία με γιρλάντες και λαμπιόνια ολούθε; Μπορείτε. Κάψτε με στην πυρρά. Κάτι έχω κάνει λάθος με το υγραέριο στη σόμπα ε΄δω και μέρες από τότε που πίνω και με φάει το κρύο κάποιες στιγμές. Σκέφτομαι ενίοτε να την ανοίξω και να την αφήσω να διαχύσει το υγρό της στην ατμόσφαίρα και να ψοφίσω όμορφα και ωραία στο σπίτι μου αλλά δεν το κάνω. Θέλετε μια μπύρα;Έχω πληρωθεί και έχω γεμίσει το ψυγείο με δαύτες. Όταν ζορίζομαι από το πιοτί πηγαίνω στο νεροχύτη και βάζω την οδοντόβουτσα να μου γραντζουνάει το οπίσθιο φαρυγγικό τοίχωμα και ξερνάω. Μετά συνεχίζω να πίνω και μετά ξανά ξερνάω. Αυτή είναι μια ωραίοτατη υποτροπή. Με τα όλα της. Τα έχει όλα αυτή η υποτροπή. Έχει υπέροχους κλασσικούς που μου χρωματίζουν το σπίτι με την αθάνατη μουσική τους, έχει ξερατά, έχει γραφή, έχει γέλιο , έχει τρέλα. ¨όλα τα έχει. Μόνο ****** δεν έχει ακόμα.Έχει κι άλλα που αγνοώ επειδη τα ξέχασα. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να τα θυμηθώ. Υπάρχουν γυαλιά στο πάτωμα αλλά κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω με τις μπότες. Τα κρατσανάω με τις σόλες των παπουτσιών μου.Ωραία όλα αυτά που σας λέω.Σκουπίζω το πιγούνι μου με την παλάμη μου. Ξέρετε τι με θλιβει; Όχι η έλλειψη καλαισθησίας που απαρτίζει τις ηλίθιες γιορτές, ούτε η υποδουλώση στον υλισμό. Μα, η ενδυμασία της υποτιθέμενης φιλεσπαχνίας, της αισοδοξίας, του ομαδικού πνεύματος, που όταν τα τρίγωνα σωπάσουν και όταν τα φωτάκια σβήσουν όλα θα παραχωθούν στην γωνία τους για τις επόμενές 365 μέρες.
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ
> Ωραία δεν τα πήγα ρε μάγκες; 98 μέρες νηφάλια. Έ; Δεν ήταν καλά; kal;a ;htan re malakes


Δεν εχει νοημα να μετρας τις μερες για να δεις ποσο αντεχεις, αντεχεις οσο γουσταρει ο εγκεφαλος σου και το θελω σου. Ειναι η εποχη τωρα πχ χτες το βραδυ βρεθηκα καπου που εσπαγαν κοκες μπροστά μου και δεν ενιωσα καν την αναγκη να πιω. Τους εβλεπα και τους λυπομουν και μαζι με αυτους λυπομουν και τα χρονια που χαραμισα σε αυτή, τα φραγκα, την ιδια μου τη ζωή. Ειμαι 45 και σκεφτομαι πως στην δημιουργικοτερη περιοδο της ζωής ενος άντρα πεταξα 10 χρονια απο τη ζωή μου. Βεβαια θα μπορουσαν να ειναι και χειροτερα τα πραγματα να επινα ακομα.

Ειναι το τιμημενο το θελω, δεν εχεις ακομα δυνατο θελω, αν και οταν γινει δυνατο θα το κοψεις το ξυδι και ο,τι αλλο κανεις, δεν ξερω τι κανεις.Για την ωρα πειραματισου, να 98 μερες ας πουμε καλα είναι. Ισως να σου ηταν και πιο ευκολο αν πηγαινες σε κανα ψυχιατρο, αλλα νιωθω μέσα μου πως δεν τα εχεις βρει με τη ζωη σου και δεν εισαι σε φαση να το κοψεις ακομα.

----------


## Remedy

> Χρησιμοποίησες την λέξη ''ανυπόστατα''. Είναι όντως αν-υπόστατα; Μήπως αντί να απορρίπτουμε κάτι εκ των προτέρων να ερευνήσουμε αν όντως αυτό το κάτι έχει υπόσταση;


χρησιμοποιησα την λεξη "ανυποστατα", οχι γιατι ειμαι βεβαιη οτι αυτο που πιστευεις ειναι ανυποστατο, αλλα γιατι απο οσα πιστευει ο καθενας, τα ανυποστατα ειναι αυτα που ειναι το προβλημα.
και λεω, οτι εφοσον δεν μπορεις να το αποδειξεις (Ουτε καν), μπορει μια χαρα να ειναι ανυποστατο, οπως και οι ισχυρισμοι οποιουδηποτε αλλου που μπορει να πει πχ, οτι ξερει οτι υπαρχουν ροζ δρακοι κατω απο τον φλοιο των δενδρων, αλλα δεν μπορει να το αποδειξει....

----------


## Remedy

> Αν μπορούσατε να δείτε τη φάτσα μου στην οθόνη σας θα την κλείνατε αμέσως. Δεν μ νοιάζει όμως. Είναι τώρα τρεις μέρες που πίνω και καπνίζω. Ακούω Άντον Μπρούκνερ στη διαπασών και οι ένοικοι παραπονιούνται αλλά δεν φέρνουν τους μπάτσους. Το στομάχι μου γουργουρίζει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν πεινάω. Παράξενος ο Ζύθος. Παραμέρησα στην άκρη καμιά 40 κουτάκια άμστελ για να σας γράψω κι έτσι με περισσή αυταρέσκεια μπορείτε να με χλευάσετε. Μα σας το ζητάω άλλωστε. Περιφρονήστε με Κύριοι. Είμαι δική σας. Θέλετε να με κρεμάσετ στην πλατεία με γιρλάντες και λαμπιόνια ολούθε; Μπορείτε. Κάψτε με στην πυρρά. Κάτι έχω κάνει λάθος με το υγραέριο στη σόμπα ε΄δω και μέρες από τότε που πίνω και με φάει το κρύο κάποιες στιγμές. Σκέφτομαι ενίοτε να την ανοίξω και να την αφήσω να διαχύσει το υγρό της στην ατμόσφαίρα και να ψοφίσω όμορφα και ωραία στο σπίτι μου αλλά δεν το κάνω. Θέλετε μια μπύρα;Έχω πληρωθεί και έχω γεμίσει το ψυγείο με δαύτες. Όταν ζορίζομαι από το πιοτί πηγαίνω στο νεροχύτη και βάζω την οδοντόβουτσα να μου γραντζουνάει το οπίσθιο φαρυγγικό τοίχωμα και ξερνάω. Μετά συνεχίζω να πίνω και μετά ξανά ξερνάω. Αυτή είναι μια ωραίοτατη υποτροπή. Με τα όλα της. Τα έχει όλα αυτή η υποτροπή. Έχει υπέροχους κλασσικούς που μου χρωματίζουν το σπίτι με την αθάνατη μουσική τους, έχει ξερατά, έχει γραφή, έχει γέλιο , έχει τρέλα. ¨όλα τα έχει. Μόνο ****** δεν έχει ακόμα.Έχει κι άλλα που αγνοώ επειδη τα ξέχασα. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να τα θυμηθώ. Υπάρχουν γυαλιά στο πάτωμα αλλά κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω με τις μπότες. Τα κρατσανάω με τις σόλες των παπουτσιών μου.Ωραία όλα αυτά που σας λέω.Σκουπίζω το πιγούνι μου με την παλάμη μου. Ξέρετε τι με θλιβει; Όχι η έλλειψη καλαισθησίας που απαρτίζει τις ηλίθιες γιορτές, ούτε η υποδουλώση στον υλισμό. Μα, η ενδυμασία της υποτιθέμενης φιλεσπαχνίας, της αισοδοξίας, του ομαδικού πνεύματος, που όταν τα τρίγωνα σωπάσουν και όταν τα φωτάκια σβήσουν όλα θα παραχωθούν στην γωνία τους για τις επόμενές 365 μέρες.
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ
> Ωραία δεν τα πήγα ρε μάγκες; 98 μέρες νηφάλια. Έ; Δεν ήταν καλά; kal;a ;htan re malakes


δεν μας κανεις κανενα κακο για να σε βρισουμε και να σε χλευασουμε.
δικη σου ειναι η ζωη κι ο,τι μπορεις την κανεις...

το αναφερεις σαν υποτροπη. δηλδη; σκοπευεις να ξαναρχισεις την προσπαθεια, ή θα αφεθεις στον εθισμο;
αν ισχυει το πρωτο, παρολο που δεν πιστευω οτι θα σου πω καμια νεα πληροφορια, θα στο πω.
υπαρχουν παθησεις ψυχικες που εχουν τους εθισμους σαν παραπλευρο συμπτωμα.
επομενως κοντρολαρεις καλυτερα τον εθισμο αν κοντρολαρεις την παθηση.
το εχεις ψαξει;
αν οχι, μηπως αξιζει τον κοπο να πας σε εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη και να το ψαξεις;

----------


## ozric82

> Ωραία δεν τα πήγα ρε μάγκες; 98 μέρες νηφάλια. Έ; Δεν ήταν καλά; kal;a ;htan re malakes


Όχι δεν ήταν καθόλου καλά. Μπορούσες παραπάνω.

----------


## ozric82

> κοντρολαρεις καλυτερα τον εθισμο αν κοντρολαρεις την παθηση.
> το εχεις ψαξει;
> αν οχι, μηπως αξιζει τον κοπο να πας σε εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη και να το ψαξεις;


Την απαξίωση της καθημερινότητας, που στην ουσία τη δυαλύει, πρέπει να κοντρολάρει πρωτίστως, κατά την άποψή μου.

----------


## sumac

> Αν μπορούσατε να δείτε τη φάτσα μου στην οθόνη σας θα την κλείνατε αμέσως. Δεν μ νοιάζει όμως. Είναι τώρα τρεις μέρες που πίνω και καπνίζω. Ακούω Άντον Μπρούκνερ στη διαπασών και οι ένοικοι παραπονιούνται αλλά δεν φέρνουν τους μπάτσους. Το στομάχι μου γουργουρίζει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν πεινάω. Παράξενος ο Ζύθος. Παραμέρησα στην άκρη καμιά 40 κουτάκια άμστελ για να σας γράψω κι έτσι με περισσή αυταρέσκεια μπορείτε να με χλευάσετε. Μα σας το ζητάω άλλωστε. Περιφρονήστε με Κύριοι. Είμαι δική σας. Θέλετε να με κρεμάσετ στην πλατεία με γιρλάντες και λαμπιόνια ολούθε; Μπορείτε. Κάψτε με στην πυρρά. Κάτι έχω κάνει λάθος με το υγραέριο στη σόμπα ε΄δω και μέρες από τότε που πίνω και με φάει το κρύο κάποιες στιγμές. Σκέφτομαι ενίοτε να την ανοίξω και να την αφήσω να διαχύσει το υγρό της στην ατμόσφαίρα και να ψοφίσω όμορφα και ωραία στο σπίτι μου αλλά δεν το κάνω. Θέλετε μια μπύρα;Έχω πληρωθεί και έχω γεμίσει το ψυγείο με δαύτες. Όταν ζορίζομαι από το πιοτί πηγαίνω στο νεροχύτη και βάζω την οδοντόβουτσα να μου γραντζουνάει το οπίσθιο φαρυγγικό τοίχωμα και ξερνάω. Μετά συνεχίζω να πίνω και μετά ξανά ξερνάω. Αυτή είναι μια ωραίοτατη υποτροπή. Με τα όλα της. Τα έχει όλα αυτή η υποτροπή. Έχει υπέροχους κλασσικούς που μου χρωματίζουν το σπίτι με την αθάνατη μουσική τους, έχει ξερατά, έχει γραφή, έχει γέλιο , έχει τρέλα. ¨όλα τα έχει. Μόνο ****** δεν έχει ακόμα.Έχει κι άλλα που αγνοώ επειδη τα ξέχασα. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να τα θυμηθώ. Υπάρχουν γυαλιά στο πάτωμα αλλά κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω με τις μπότες. Τα κρατσανάω με τις σόλες των παπουτσιών μου.Ωραία όλα αυτά που σας λέω.Σκουπίζω το πιγούνι μου με την παλάμη μου. Ξέρετε τι με θλιβει; Όχι η έλλειψη καλαισθησίας που απαρτίζει τις ηλίθιες γιορτές, ούτε η υποδουλώση στον υλισμό. Μα, η ενδυμασία της υποτιθέμενης φιλεσπαχνίας, της αισοδοξίας, του ομαδικού πνεύματος, που όταν τα τρίγωνα σωπάσουν και όταν τα φωτάκια σβήσουν όλα θα παραχωθούν στην γωνία τους για τις επόμενές 365 μέρες.
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ
> Ωραία δεν τα πήγα ρε μάγκες; 98 μέρες νηφάλια. Έ; Δεν ήταν καλά; kal;a ;htan re malakes


Μια χαρα τα πηγες ιουδινθη!
τωρα πως εισαι?

----------

